#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-04
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Pistä se viive siihen cronin käynnistämään scriptiin. Vaikka sleep 60
<SipuliSopuli> cronissa on vaan rivi joka käynnistää irssin
<SipuliSopuli> normaalitilnteessa delay ei oo kovin toivottava
<tale> SipuliSopuli: En oikein ymmärrä miksi irssi pitäisi cronista käynnistää. Onko käynnistys screen irssi, jotta pääset siihen istuntoon käsiksi joskus?
<SipuliSopuli> jep
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Pistä se screen irssi pyörimään sellaiseen koneeseen jota ei boottailla.
<SipuliSopuli> :D
<hifi> aevan liian helppoa
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Viipeen saat näin: @reboot    sleep 60 ; screen irssi
<SipuliSopuli> kiitämme
<Finnish> Taidan kohta laittaa lubuntun latautumaan
<Finnish> Kotipaikan vanha kone (muistia about 256) vaatii uuden käyttiksen, taitaa lubuntu olla ainua oikea vaihtoehto=
<Finnish> ?
<Echramath> Liekkö tuo ainoa.
<Tm_T> Finnish: Tai sopivasti valikoiden (k)ubuntu-desktop
<Finnish> En oikein kubuntulle lämpeä, sitä joskus koettaneena
<Finnish> Ai lubuntun päälle ubuntu-desktop?
<Finnish> Siitä kyllä tykkäisin
<Tm_T> tai ihan vaan Ubuntu jota hieman karsii
<Echramath> Niin no ekana pitää karsia Gnome, OOo ja kaikki järkevät selaimet.
<Tm_T> lubuntun päälle ubuntu-desktop == Ubuntu + lubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> Echramath: ei?
<bioterror> asentaa ubuntun ja läimii päälle fluxboxin ;)
<bioterror> siis jonku minimal installin
<bioterror> sitten on kevyttä!
<Tm_T> pitäis kyllä joskus malttaa tehdä sellainen howto miten nuo perustyöpöydät saa nätisti karsittua
<bioterror> Tm_T, mitä tarkoitat
<bioterror> siis että jos sulla on ubuntu ja oot asentanut päälle lubuntu-desktopin, niin että miten saisit pelkän lubuntun?
<Echramath> Noihan on vaan nimiä sille, mikä työpöytä asennetaan.
<Tm_T> ei, vaan miten esim Ubuntun GNOME-työpöydällä saa rullaamaan vähän sujuvammin myös vähämuistisella koneella, mitä prosesseja ja miten sieltä taustalta pudottaa jne
<bioterror> niii
<bioterror> olen ratkaissut ongelman asentamalla jotain ihan muuta kuin Gnomen tai KDE:n
<Tm_T> sekä Ubuntu että Kubuntu toimivat jotenkin 128 MiB rammilla, ihan mainiosti 256 MiB rammilla
<Echramath> Mitä tyhmää ne sit tekee?
<bioterror> Tm_T, "kun muisti loppuu, swap astuu kehiin"
<bioterror> eipä siinä, alternate installerilla vaan 128MB:llä käyttis sisää
<bioterror> ubiquitasdasd vaatii sen 192MB muistia
<Tm_T> OOM-kill on myös kaveri
<Finnish> Meneekö tavan ubuntu sisään 256 muistiseen, ei tuo alternative niin kiinnostais
<bioterror> mutta kyllähän sitä kannattaa palveluita poistaa käynnistymäst
<bioterror> Finnish, meneee
<Finnish> Ahaa, no sit
<Finnish> Kyllä mä tavan ubuntun mieluummin siihen laitan, siihen tottunu ja se miellyttää silmää
<czr> alternativehan eroaa vain asennuksen osalta.
<bioterror> alternativen asennus <3
<Echramath> Tää on varmaan joku koulukuntaero, kun meikäläisen kone täyttää kohta kymmenen vuotta, mutta kaikki vastaan tulleet muistikammat siihen kyllä oon tunkenut
<Tm_T> jep, erilainen asennusohjelma jossa reilusti enempi valintoja tarjolla jos niin haluaa
<Echramath> Sitä on tosiaan joskus joutunut käyttämään kun perusinstallerin graafinen käyttöliittymä ei ole käynyt ollenkaan.
<Echramath> Sitten kun ekan kerran boottaa oikeasti, gdm tulee kiltisti esiin
<Finnish> Joo se alternativen asennus ei oo ihan niin nätti/simppeli kuin graafinen, ainakin tuntuu siltä
<Sysi> mitenkähän sais fiksuiten downgradettua kernelin, saako kernel-teamin ppa:sta vanhempiaki?
<Sysi> pitäis ainaki varmistaa että onko sieltä peräsin oleva wlan-probleema, jos ei käyttöönki ihan laittais
<Webbb> Hei kaikille
<tuhoojabotti> Hei.
<Webbb> Tarvitsisin apua servun kanssa
<Webbb> lähinnä verkkojuttuja
<kimbledon> kerro vaan
<Webbb> sain ubuntu server edition asennettu
<Webbb> sisäinen verkossa se toimii
<Webbb> mutta se ei ulkoisen verkon kautta se ei löydy
<Webbb> seurasin tätä ohjetta http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/php/how-to-setup-a-dedicated-web-server-for-free/
<Webbb> eli nyt olen jumissa 8. kohdalla
<kimbledon> mitä sanoo ifconfig komento
<kimbledon> pastebiniin
<Webbb> 192.168.0.180
<Sami345> Webbb, ongelmasi on, että sait ubuntu server editionin asennettua?
<kimbledon> onks sulla avattu portit boksista?
<kimbledon> no toi on sun sisäinen iposote
<Webbb> kyllä
<kimbledon> avaat sun modeemista portit ja sen jälkeen surffaat sinne julkiseen iposotteeseen
<Webbb> juuu... miten sen teen? :)
<kimbledon> selvitä sun modeemin malli
<kimbledon> ja kirjotat googleen "portforward XX"
<kimbledon> jossa XX on sun modeemin malli
<Webbb> modeemi on welhon
<kimbledon> http://portforward.com/
<Webbb> mutta minulla on dlinkin routeri
<kimbledon> no se dlink
<Webbb> vaihdoin konetta, nyt olen webb
<kimbledon> webserverihän käyttää porttia 80, jos oot silleen sen asentanut
<kimbledon> sen portin ohjaat menemään iposoitteeseen 192.168.0.180
<kimbledon> jonka jälkeen selaimella voit kokeilla sen serverin julkista iposoitetta
<kimbledon> bashista sen saa selville esim: "GET http://www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp"
<webb> Mitä laitan TCP arvoksi?
<webb> sekä UDP arvoksi?
<kimbledon> no siis
<kimbledon> webliikennehän menee TCP paketeilla
<kimbledon> eli TCP portti on 80
<webb> ok.. how about UDP?
<kimbledon> siihen ei tarvii mitään
<webb> ok
<kimbledon> oman tietämykseni mukaan ainaki
<webb> kimbledon: wow.. it works
<webb> :)
<kimbledon> sit vaan ostamaan joku domain tai http://www.dyndns.com/ sivulta ilmainen
<kimbledon> jonka sit ohjaa omaan serveriin
<webb> minulla on kyllä .fi domaineja
<kimbledon> okke
<webb> mutta taas on problema.. eli miten saan .fi domainit ohjattu koti servulle
<webb> :D
<Ondalf> varmaan ilmottamalla sinne domainintarjoajalle, että sullon tällanen IP nyt koneessas
<Tm_T> oletettavasti jos ei ole kiinteä ip, tuosta tulee hieman hankalaa jos suorilta sitoo domainin siihen ip:hen
<Ondalf> ei taida joo ddclient pelastaa noissa tilanteissa
<kimbledon> itellä ei oo kiintee ip mut toi sama pysyy jostian syystä aina joku 1 vuoden
<Tekno> mulla on varmaa 2 vuotta pysyny
<Ondalf> joo, aikas hyvin ainaki soneralla MACin mukaan jää noi iipeet. muistaakseni yli viikon saa olla verkkopiuha irti seinästä, ja sitte vasta vaihtuu
<Tekno> johtuu siit ku ei o ollu yli 24h katkoja
<Tekno> tai joku mikä se aika ny olika
<Tekno> ei se ny viikkoa varmaan o
<webb> http://www.dy.fi/?lang=fi
<webb> onko tuosta mitään hyötyä?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/651amy -> DynDNS.com - Managed DNS, Domain Names and more!
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/bvOqdP -> [dy.fi]
<kimbledon> ehmm öö
<Tm_T> hyvin lyheni url :-P
<kimbledon> mitkä ne sun domainit on
<kimbledon> en ymmärrä miks toi botti pistää kojasen linkin lyhyemmäks
<kimbledon> jokasen*
<Sysi> koska se on laitettu tekemään niin
<webb> http://metrohelsinki.fi/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ctuhRa -> Index of /
<kimbledon> Sysi no OHO mutta MIKS
<Sysi> että sais lyhyturleja
<Sysi> omistaja ei oo vielä ainakaa kattonu vaivan arvoseksi virittää urlin pituuteen perustuvaa systeemiä
<kimbledon> turhaa ton palvelunki ylikuormitusta ton botin takii
<kimbledon> webb se paikka mistä oot ton domainin hankkinut
<kimbledon> ni kysyt niiltä apua
<webb> hankin sen ficoralta
<kimbledon> eli sieltä
<webb> ne vaatii nameservereitä
<kimbledon> niillä on olemassa joku domainhallinta mistä sen pystyy ohjaamaan johonkin iposoitteeseen
<kimbledon> todnäk
<webb> Oh...
<juham> ficoran palvelu vaatii ne kaksi nimipalvelinta, niitä ylläpitävään tahoon vaan yhteys
<webb> Wheewh... nyt sain sen toimimaan
<webb> Kiitokset kaikille avusta, varsinkin herra kimbledonille
<webb> :D
<anger> joo, melko turha feature
<anger> oho, olinkin backlogissa :)
<anger> tuo liittyen siis noihin botin tinyurleihin
<tuhoojabotti> Hä
<tuhoojabotti> Ai joo.
<tuhoojabotti> Mistähän botista puhu. :P
<tuhoojabotti> varmaa Fibubot
<anger> juurikin se joo
<Sysi> on se ihan kiva, tai pelkkä titlefetch on mulle rakkaampi
<tuhoojabotti> pyfibot<3
<Guest63458> exit
<Guest63458> quit
<tuhoojabotti> lol.
<Guest63458> QUIT
<Sysi> /quit
<balo0> Ketään paikalla?
<balo0> Tarttis saada ubuntu 10.04 netbook remixin päävalikon fonttien väriä muutettua... fontin väri on musta vaikka pitäis olla valkoinen...
<balo0> Kone on compaq N620c jossa mobility radeon 7500. Niissä on ilmeisesti ollu muissakin sama bugi..
<mjr> teoriassa joo
<balo0> Osaisko kukaan viisata mistä tota fontin väriä sais muutettua. Mistään normaalista paikasta se ei vaihdu..'
<mjr> no siitäpä ei ole kyllä hajuakaan...
<mjr> mutta odottele hetki jos joku muu heräis ja tietäis
<balo0> Jeesh. Oon tässä nyt kolmisen tuntia googletellu asiaa ja mitään en oo löytäny mistä olis ollu apua.
<mjr> mä en edes tuosta netbook remixistä tiedä, onko siinä normi-gnome kuitenkin?
<Sysi> valikko on varmaan just se netbook-launcheri
<balo0> joo. välikko on netbook remixin oma hässäkkä
<balo0> Menee vaan ikäväksi tuon koneen käyttö tuon mustan fontin takia... Ei meinaa erottaa ohjelmien nimiä. vaikka taustakuvan vaihtaa vaaleeks niin tuo valikko hässäkkä tummentaa noi ohjelmien kuvakkeet kun hiiren laittaa päälle. sehän on hyvä sillon jos fontti olis vaalee...
<balo0> Niinku sen kuuluiskin olla..
<tale> balo0: Mikä sen värin muutti?
<balo0> Se oli musta alusta asti. tein just puhtaan asennuksen cd:ltä
<balo0> koitin jo asentaa ati ja radeon ajurit uusiksi mutta ei muutosta..
<balo0> pitää varmaan koittaa asennella uusiksi noita fontteja...
<mjr> tuskin se siitä kyl on kiinni
<mjr> hmm, auttaiskohan millään jos ottais RenderAccel:n pois päältä
<balo0> Ei
<mjr> ai kokeilit jo :]
<balo0> Tai siis jos tarkotit fonttien reunojenpehmennystä..
<mjr> ei. Ootas.
<balo0> TAI sitten upgreidaan tän ***** netbook editionin suoraan normi 10.10:ksi
<mjr> sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf ja laita sinne vaikka tollanen sisältö, sitten X:n uudelleenkäynnistys (vaikka sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart) http://pastebin.com/fJKay3Ss
<mjr> voi kokeilla kans poistaa ton #-merkin jos ei toi riitä
<mjr> jos ei X käynnisty, poista tiedosto ;P
<Sysi> X:n restart eli kirjaudu ulos ja takasi sisään
<mjr> uloskirjautuminen ei kai välttämättä restarttaa X:ää, siksi neuvoin gdm:n restartin varmuuden vuoksi
<balo0> juub
<mjr> mut niin, nää on ton ajurin säätöjä, jos se on sen ajurin ongelma niin se ei normiin vaihtamalla korjaudu. Mutta, en mä ole mitenkään varma että toi _olis_ sen ajurin ongelma.
<mjr> kuhan keksin jotain mistä saattais teoriassa olla kiinni :]
<mjr> siis, toi poistaa käytöstä grafiikkapiirin kiihdytyksen mm. noita fontteja piirtäessä
<mjr> sen sijaan piirretään softalla, jolloin jos ajurissa on jotain ongelmaa sen suhteen niin se kierretään
<mjr> se täysversion kokeilu _on_ toki yks vaihtoehto, jos toi vika onkin esim. tossa netbook remix -käyttöliittymässä tms...
<balo0> Googlettelemalla sen verran sain selville että normi gnomessa noi fontit toimii niinku pitää. ja sehän on tässä netbook remixissä aivan eri asia käyttää erivärisiä fontteja kun on työpäydällä noitten kuvakkeiden takana toi transparency hommeli. jos normi gnomessa pysyy fontti mustana niin sielä auttaa pelkkä taustakuvan vaihto :)
<balo0> Meikällä oli muuten tyhjä tuo xorg.conf. Pastetanko tuon homman sinne silti?
<mjr> joo, sitä ei oletusarvoisesti ole nykyään olemassa
<mjr> asiat autodetektoidaan, mut sinne voi laittaa käsiasetuksia jos haluaa tai tarvii
<balo0> http://linuxowns.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/ume-launcher.png Tuossa muuten referenssinä voitte kuvitella mustalla fontilla menis käyttö aika hankalaks... jos ette oo tuota netbook remixin työpäytä / valikkotouhua nähny..
<tekonivelo> mnjahas pähkinäinen sarvivalas skulailee kivasti
<tekonivelo> paitsi Unity ei siis piirrä ylävalikkoa eikä sitä juttua vasemmalla (Panel vai mikä sen nimi on)
<tekonivelo> piirtää niistä vain varjot :D
<balo0> http://www.trucchetti.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/ubuntu-netbook-edition.png Tuollainen siis pitäisi valikon olla, mutta fontti on meikällä tosiaan musta
<balo0> Ja mistä saan avainnipun salasanan kyselyn pois päältä? Vai saako koko avainnipun poistaa?
<tommis> sitä ei voi poistaa
<HendriXXX_> sen unityn voi vaihtaa normi gnome ympäristöön.
<tale> balo0: Kirjaudu sisään salasanakysekyn kera, niin siinä samalla tulee sen avainnimpu salasana käyttöön. Sitä ei siis kysytä erikseen.
<tuhoojabotti> Jea.
<balo0> Seki vois olla mutta kun tykkään että kirjautuu automaattisesti...
<tale> balo0: No sitten joudut sen avainnipun salausavaimen kirjoittamaan joka kerta.
<mjr> kaipa sen salasanan saa tyhjäksi järjestelmä/asetukset/salasanat ja salausavaimista? (en oo kyl satavarma, en pidä sitä tyhjänä)
<mjr> ja joo, se tulee loginista kunhan salasanat ei oo menneet epäsynkkaan
<tekonivelo>  /join #ubuntu
<tekonivelo> oho ;)
<balo0> Suljin sitte tämänki vahingos. Neuvottiinko sillä välin :)
<tuhoojabotti> Ei.
<tuhoojabotti> Kai.
<tuhoojabotti> Hyvää yötä.
<balo0> Toistampa vielä ongelman.. Eli ubuntun netbook remixin valikkojen fontti on musta vaikka sen pitäisi olla valkoinen. Miten se muutetaan. apua :)
<balo0> Ja googlettanut olen asian tiimoilta n 3h. Ei löytynyt mitään apua. Paitsi sen verran että myös muilla keillä on ollut sama ongelma on ollut läpärissä mobility radeon 7500 ja usealla meikäläisen tapaan compaq N620c
<tale> balo0: Kirjoitit alunperin kyseessä on bugi, ja sama bugi näkynyt muillakin. Katso siitä bugiraportista korjausehdotuksia.
<tale> boubbin: Jos käyttämäsi jakeluversio ei toimi koneellasi, asenna joku muu.
<tale> balo0: Joko päivitit sen versioon 10.10? Mahdollisesti 11.04 voisi olla käyttökelpoinen sekin, vaikka 4 viikon päästä se vasta julkistetaan.
<balo0> Mitenkäs päivitän kätevimmin tuohon 10.10 versioon?
<tuhoojabotti> asennat uudestaa. :P
<tuhoojabotti> upgradeista ei koskaa tiiä.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut voiha niit kokeilla
<Jupp3> update-manager -d <-eiks toi oo se "yleisin" päivitystapa
<tuhoojabotti> apt-get dist-upgrade :D
<Jupp3> tuhoojabotti: Ei kai toi seuraavaan julkaisuun päivitä?
<tuhoojabotti> emt.
<Jupp3> Mut nykyisen julkaisun uusimpaan kerneliin jne. kyllä
<tuhoojabotti> Oon vaa töis tääl.
<Jupp3> No onneks menee palkka hyvään käyttöön :)
<Sysi> dist-upgrade ei vaihda repoja
<tuhoojabotti> En tajunnu.
<Sysi> eli ei versio muutu
<tuhoojabotti> Mut meen nukkuu.
<Jupp3> tuhoojabotti: No tota taas me ei tajuta - ilta on vielä nuori :)
<puunakki> :)
<balo0> Eli lataan netistä ja polta cd:lle ja asenna npuhtaasi ja avot :)
<balo0> typoz
<elias_a> balo0: No just niin.
<elias_a> Ja jos ei ole jo erillistä /home -osiota niin tee se nyt.
<balo0> Miten on. kuin tuo on tommonen vähän vanhempi kannettava niin olisko Xubuntu siihen kovempi sana?
<balo0> Ja saakos tuohon Xubuntuun suomea?
<ighea> asennat sen perus ubuntun vaan
<Sysi> xubuntussa on ihan vastaava kielituki ku "normissa"
<Sysi> jos muistia on alle giga niin gnome voi mennä nihkeäksi
<ighea> 512 riittää mainiosti
<Sysi> en mainiosta sanois mutta kohtuullisesti
<Sysi> riippuen haluaako chromiumiin 50 välilehteä samalla auki
<balo0> Laitoin normi 10.10 dvd:n latautumaan 40 minsaa ja alkaa asennus..
<balo0> Hah! Sain tuon netbook remixin "vian" korjattua!!! Kirjauduin ulos ja vaihdoin ikkunointijärjestelmäksi Ubuntu Netbook Editionin sijasta Ubuntu Netbook Edition 2D:n !! Ja päävalikon fontti on valkoinen niinkun pitääkin :)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-05
<Finnish> Miksiköhän Kaffeine ei suostu pyörittämään esim TV1-kanavaa Anysee E30-boxista, oon keskellä Iisalmea, pitäis kenttiä riittää
<Finnish> No VLC rupes näyttämään, mut ei näytä kuin about Ylen kanavat
<tuhoojabotti> Jupp3: Joo, mutta seuraavaksi on tiedossa matematiikan koe. ;-)
<kimmo> Minulla on nyt tämä live-cd kädessä. Osaisikos joku kertoa mistä tiedostosta voin muokata domainin terminaalin kautta
<kimmo> siis XP:ssä
<kimmo> vai voiko sitä xp:ssä vaihtaa ilman että rekisteri menee sekaisin.
<bioterror> voi
<bioterror> mielestäni kyllä
<kimmo> ok, no se oli lohduttava tieto se :)
<bioterror> eikun ei
<bioterror> ei taida domainiin päästä käsiksi
<kimmo> eli live-cd:lla pitää muokata rekisteriä sitten?
<bioterror> etkö pääse windowsiin sisää?
<kimmo> en
<kimmo> en tiedä paikallista salasanaa
<bioterror> no ainahan yhden XP:n Administratorin salasanan vaihtaa
<kimmo> no en viitsi mennä vaihtamaan sitä :)
<bioterror> no miksi se kone sitten pitää saada domainiin jos et ole admini? :)
<kimmo> pääsen kyllä windows levyyn kiinni
<kimmo> mutta en tiedä missä xp pitää domain settingsejä
<bioterror> jos sulla ei ole admin-oikeuksia jne., niin miksi haluat muuttaa sitten windowsin domain-asetuksia?
<kimmo> siirsin sen vahingossa workgrouppiin kun leikin skannerin kanssa
<kimmo> nyt en saa sitä siirrettyä takaisin
<kimmo> ajattelin että live-cd:llä voisi onnistua tiedoston muokkaus
<anger> #ubuntu-fi, Suomen virallinen XP-helpdesk!
<kimmo> å
<kimmo> ei vaan vielä tiedä missä se tiedosto on :D
<anger> formatoit kovalevyn ja asennat uudelleen käyttiksen
<anger> next
<kimmo> se on työkone. Ei koti kone :)
<kimmo> luulis että sais tehtyä helpommin kuin formatoimalla :D
<bioterror> soitat lähituelle ja sanot "minä vahingossa pois domainista"
<kimmo> joo soitan huomenna :)
<kimmo> nyt kotiin
<anger> tai kokeile #windows-fi:tä
<kimmo> moikka
<kimmo> :P
<Finnish> Yritin tosi vanhaan pöytäkoneeseen laittaa 10.10 ubuntua niin sda-levy ilmoitti vaan jotain kernel-erroria että drive busy tai ei saa connectiota?
<Finnish> Nyt menee sdb-levylle joka on pienempi ja vanhempi
<Finnish> Miten bootataan terminaalista?
<anger> sudo shutdown 0 -r
<Finnish> tänks
<Finnish> Saako jostain muualta kuin conkysta selville paljon koneessa on ghertsiä?
<Finnish> Asensin tosi vanhaan kotipaikan koneeseen 10.10 ubuntun
<Finnish> Hyvin toimii, yllättävän sulava on
<Finnish> Muistia 256
<MasterJ_> hyvi toimii tollaki muttei kannata selainpelejä alkaa pelaileen :)
<ighea> http://koti.kapsi.fi/~ighea/lightcourier_html5/ selainpelejäääää...
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/y2xU3X -> Light Courier HTML5 - 25.01.2011
<Echramath> Öööh onko nykyajan selaimet edelleen niin tyhmiä, että ne saa jumiin loputtomalla alert-loopilla?
<ighea> kyll ne javascriptimotoorit aika hyvin jo tunnistaa millon koodi on solmussa tai käyttäjälle yritetään tehdä hallaa
<Finnish> Mistä voip olla kyse kun ikivanhassa pöytäkoneessa on kaks kiintolevyä, toiseen on asennettu ubuntu ja toinen tuntuu olevan vähän solmussa. Kun se solmussa oleva on kiinni niin yrittää buutata cd-asemalta, kun irti niin buuttaa ubuntulle?
<Sysi> biosin häröja, tarkista boottijärjestys sieltä
<Finnish> Ah, ok
<Finnish> Niin lähti natty lataukseen, pitää katsoa lähtiskö läppärissä toimimaan. Lähinnä kunhan CS-17 nokian tikku toimii niin I'm good
<tale> Finnish: Suorittimen tiedot näkee komentoriviltä komennolla less /proc/cpuinfo
<Finnish> Ok, mä sain jo conkyn koneeseen, 1,8ghz
<Sysi> lscpu myös toimii
<Finnish> Tuostahan saa ihan kelpo sähköposti/nettikoneen isälle kun lisää muistia kun nyt vaan se 256
<tale> Finnish: Kyllä 256 Mt riittää, kun et asenna Gnomea tai KDE:tä.
<bioterror> etkä surffaa ku yhdel tabil ;)
<Sysi> ei nettiselaimille oikeen riitä
<bioterror> ja seki mielellää tekstiä pelkästää sisältävä sivu ;)
<bioterror> 512MB on kyl ehdoton minimi mun mielestä
<Sysi> kahella sadalla saa kummiski miniläppärin jossa pyörii ihan reilusti
<bioterror> harmittaa että tuo stinkpad T40 alkaa olla jo hidas
<tale> bioterror: Vaihda siihen kevyempi Linux.
<bioterror> tale, lubuntu sisäs
<tale> Esimerkiksi DSL on sikanopea kun sen lataa kokonaan keskusmuistiin. Tosin siinä ei ole suomennettu mitään ja muutenkin aika pelkistetty.
<bioterror> flashit ja tollaset on vaan aika jäätäviä
<tale> Jos nettiselaus on youtubea ja muuta bling blingiä, sitten ei mopokone riitä.
<bioterror> tossa sunnuntai-iltana mä vaihdoin tohon kyllä toisesta koneesta invertterin, että sain lisää elinkaarta
<bioterror> tale, no vaimon kone, se haluaa pelaa jotain zumaa facebookis :D
<Finnish> Jos tohon saa muistikamman vaikka vitosella tai kympillä niin mun mielestä toi kannattaa varakoneeks isälle laittaa
<Finnish> Mites mun pitää tehdä kun on kans PATA-levyä
<Finnish> Ton mukaan
<Finnish> http://www.google.fi/imgres?imgurl=http://www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/install-ide-hard-drive-jumper.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.chotocheeta.com/2007/08/29/installing-2nd-ide-drive-as-master-slave-configuration-using-jumpers/&h=369&w=415&sz=12&tbnid=s817qisplhJ0XM:&tbnh=111&tbnw=125&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dide%2Bjumper%2Bsettings%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=ide+jumper+settings&hl=fi&usg=__Rcp_NCLkuA6DZCZuiLtFqcjGMuQ=&sa=X
<Finnish> &ei=xE-bTZXmHYPIsgbE99n9Bw&sqi=2&ved=0CCUQ9QEwAg
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CS6g8e -> Google-kuvahaun tulos kohteessa http://www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/install-ide-hard-drive-jumper.gif
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> jos on sata #1, niin laitat slaveksi
<bioterror> eli jumpperi veke
<Finnish> Kokeillaas
<tale> Finnish: PATA-levyjä jos on samassa kaapelissa, joko molempien levyjen siltaimen pitää olla asennussa "cable select", tai yksi on Master ja toinen on Slave.
<Finnish> Joo nyt onnistu. Sen verta aikaa noiden kanssa sdepeilystä että piti hieman raapia päätä
<Finnish> Pystyyks slavelle asentamaan ilman ropleemia?
<Sysi> leenuxin voi
<Finnish> Nattyn daily build ei lähde live-cd;nä pyörimään... Darn
<Kurko> viitsiskö joku 10.10 käyttäjä katsomaan mikä pulseaudion versio siinä on?
<Kurko> näkyy komennolla pulseaudio --version
<Finnish> pulseaudio 0.9.21-63-gd3efa-dirty
<Finnish> Näinkö lähtiin natty asennukseen läppärille...
<Angel0> hmm voisko joku sanoa miks tossa ku kattoo leffaa tol ohjelmal mikä tuli täs mukan ni ainakun kelaa ni lähtee tekstit pois
<Angel0> hituse ärsyttää jos oot kattonu joku tunnin leffaa ja loppuu vaikka akku ni joutuu alust saakka kattoo
<bioterror> asenna vlc
<shanttu> Itse käytän smplayeria. muistaa kohdan
<Angel0> en mä edes kait osaa asentaa tähän mitään pari päivää vast käyttänyt
<shanttu> sudo apt-get install smplayer
<shanttu> avaa terminaali (ctrl + alt + t) ja copy-paste yllä oleva
<Angel0> apuohjelmat -> pääte  ja sinne ?
<Angel0> näköjään
<Angel0> ty
<Angel0> öö tota
<Angel0> valittaa että pitäis uus verio hankkii
<Angel0> onks tossa jotain komentoo et päivittää ?
<re-G> sudo apt-get update?
<Kurko> ilmeisesti smplayer valittaa mplayerin versiosta?
<Angel0> en mä kattonu mistä se valitti jotain vaa valitti et joku o vanha versio
<Angel0> no toimii kuiteki
<shanttu> smplayeriin on integroitu tekstitysten etsiminen opensubtitles.orgista, se on kätevä silloin kun toimii
<bioterror> no mutta eikö tekstit tule ihan DVD:n mukana yleensä ;)
<bioterror> ostaa anttilasta leffasn, niin siellä on
<shanttu> ai niinpä tuleekin
<Angel0> ahaa eli siis ei tarvii eriksee lataa tekstei ? toi ettii automaattisest vai
<re-G> jaa enpäs tienny että mplayer on portannu windowsilleki, tai siis smplayer
<shanttu> Angel0 katsot tekstitykseen liittyvistä valikoista niin löydät
<Angel0> k
<shanttu> smplayer toimii wintoosallakin oikein mukavasti
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-06
<Finnish> Paljon kannattaa maksaa vanhasta 256 muistikammasta?
<bioterror> ota ilmatteeksi
<bioterror> mulla on tossa selän takana nippu, tuu hakee pois jokunen D:
<Tekno> 4e
<Tekno> no ei, ehkä 2-3e
<Tekno> 5-7e saa jo 512 kampoja
<Tm_T> riippuu miten tärkeä se on ostajalle
<Tm_T> sehän se hinnan määrää
<bioterror> 256MB kampa on muistipaikan hukkaanheittoa rahallisesti
<bioterror> jos nyt emolevy tukee isompaa ;)
<Tm_T> JOS (:
<bioterror> mutta en nyt viittis maksaa noista mitää
<bioterror> kierrätysromua
<Finnish> Tosi vanha pöytäkone, 1,8ghz prossu mutta 256 muistia. Tosta saa täyden pelin kun uppaa muistia hiukkasen
<Tm_T> eihän tuollainen voi olla tosi vanha?
<bioterror> alkaa se olla 10 vuotta vanha
<bioterror> haiskahtaa joltain Duronilta
<Tekno> giga muistii ni tekee iha mitä vaa
<Tm_T> ...josta tuli mieleeni että mahtaiskohan tuohon 80486-suorittimiseen läppäriin löytyä mistään muistia, voisi tutkia joskus
<Finnish> Athlonin prossu tossa on ainakin tarran perusteella
<Finnish> Muistelisin että lähemmäs 10 vuotta vanha toi on
<Finnish> Asensin eilen tohon 10.10 ubuntun, hyvin toimii mut conkysta näkee että swappaa koko ajan, siks muistia lisää niin täydellinen netti/sähköpostikone isälle
<Finnish> Ei toi todellakaan itelleni oo tulossa
<Tekno> se on kyl jännä ku nykyää 10v vanhaki kone o käyttökelpone
<Tekno> oisko esim 10 vuotta sit ollu
<bioterror> on ja on
<Tekno> no oha toi ny muistin lisäämise hyvä
<bioterror> kyllä tuolla #lubuntulla käy sillo tällö ihmiset itkemässä kun youtube ei pyöri, tai jos pyörii niin CPU on 98% ja kone tahmaa
<Tekno> oisko vuonna 2001, vuoden 91 kone ollu toimiva
<Tekno> :D
<bioterror> kyllä se vuoden 1991 kone varmaan paremmin pitää mehut konka sisällä kuin vuoden 2001 ;)
<Tekno> nii nykyään, mutta vuonna 2001
<bioterror> millanen kone sulla oli Tekno vuonna 1991?
<Tekno> amiga 500
<bioterror> itselläni oli C64
<Tekno> se ois vuonna 2001 ollu aika vanha, verrattuna siihe mitä nykyää joku 1.6ghz athloni on tänävuonna
<Tekno> ku xp:kin tuli ulos 2001
<Finnish> C64, kylläpä lämmitti sydäntä
<bioterror> Amiga 1200 tuli ulos 1992
<bioterror> ja monet käytti sitä pelkästää pitkälle 2000-luvun puolivälii
<bioterror> koska siihen saa PPC-korttia ja muuta
<bioterror> jos sitä lounaalle ;)
<JuhiSS> Moro
<JuhiSS> Latailen tässä Ubuntua ja mieltäni jäi askarruttamaan yksi asia. En pääse nyt piuhan päähän, ja käytössäni on vain Wlan yhteys internettiin. Onko ubuntussa ajurit Wlaniin valmiina, sillä niitä en netistä pääse lataamaan?
<mjr> Se riippuu wlan-laitteesta. Melko yleisiin Broadcomin verkkolaitteisiin tarttee suljetun ajurin (toistaiseksi, nekin on uudempiin laitteisiinsa julkaisseet ainakin jossain määrin avointa ajuria joka tulee varmaan distroihinkin, mutta tää ei auta tähän hätään.)
<mjr> sen voi asentaa helposti, mutta se kyllä vaatii sen jonkun muun nettiyhteyden
<mjr> useat muut wlan-laitteet toiminevat suorilta
<bioterror> yleensä ne koneet tulee sen eetterin kanssa, piuha kiinni ja menoksi
<Tm_T> asennuslevyissä on b43-ajuri/firmwaret?
<Tm_T> eli kokeilemalla selviää
<mjr> ™ onko?
<mjr> oho, tm-laajennos iski ;)
<Tm_T> mjr: mmm, ainakin joissain levykuvissa, tiedän testailleeni livelevyjen wlan-toimintaa b43-firmwarea vaativalla laitteella
<mjr> enivei, mä en tiedä, oon asentanut noita parille tyypeille vaan lankaverkosti
<mjr> ack
<mjr> mutta hei, kas, juhiss ehti kadota ennen ku vastattiinkaan
<mjr> enpäs huomannut, duh.
<Tm_T> kas, totta (:)
<ath_> :P
<mjr> täällä sitä nyt vaan oltiin ystävällisiä seinille!
<urkki> Mikäs se olikaan se tapa millä sai siirrettyä sähköpostit jonakin mailbox-nippuna toiseen sähköpostiin?
<crope> urkki: luot sähköpostiohjelmaas kaks tai useampia tilejä ja senku siirtelet
<crope> tilistä toiseen
<urkki> Joo, yritin sitä jotenkin zumbailla katselemalla kansioita kotikansion piillotetuista, mut sit tajusin just äsken että copy mail to- toiminto on evolutionissa
<urkki> Varsin kätsää
<urkki> Nattylla surffailen läppärillä. Yllättävän hyvin toimii
<Drunkpolly> Rahoittajaa etsin
<anger> urkki: onhan noita tapoja
<anger> esim. thunderbirdissä ctrl-a ja raahaat viestit sopivaan paikkaan
<urkki> Hyvin onnistu toi copy to-tekniikalla evolutionissa
<Drunkpolly> oho väärä sivu sori.
<urkki> Mistä vois johtua että evolution EI hae IMAP-sähköpostista posteja ja ei näytä erroria? Se kyllä lähettää postin ja se näkyy sit siellä selaimella selattavassa postissa, muttei mitään näy evolutionissa
<urkki> Eli oisko mitään troubleshootinkia asiaan?
<tuhoojabotti> Niin ja audaciouksen global hotkey plugin, jolla saa medianapit toimaamaan ei toimaa ellei sitä käy joka kerta ottamas pois/päälle kun boottii.
<urkki> Apuva, oisko evolution / outlook express -tietoisia paikalla, ei meinaa sähköposti nyt jekittää
<tuhoojabotti> Mut kertokaa myös http://www.tuhoojabotti.com/r/prsc/Selection_011.png Miksi näin? :D
<urkki> Mistä on nyt kyse? Thunderbird hakee suoraan ilman spedeilyjä serveriltä postit heti asennuksen jälkeen ilman erikoisempia säätöjä, Evolution ei näe mitään?
<inz> tuhoojabotti, mikä tossa on vikana?
<tuhoojabotti> inz: En tajua tuota kolmiota.
<mjr> tuhoojabotti, se merkkaa että minkä mukaan ja mihin suuntaan tuo lista on järjestetty
<tuhoojabotti> Mut se on väärin päin. ;__;
<mjr> tuossa muistinkulutuksen, ja isoimmat ylhäällä
<mjr> niin, no, se on nuolenpää, mutta joo, validi tulkinta vois olla myös se että leveempi puoli on isompi
<mjr> *shrug*
<tuhoojabotti> Nii.
<tuhoojabotti> Helpompi käsittää niin.
<pesasa> Yleensä noissa on isompi isommalla puolella.
<tuhoojabotti> Useimmissa ohjelmissa on näin
<tuhoojabotti> siis toisin
<tuhoojabotti> mut gnomes ei (gnomesta kai kyse.)
<mjr> Enpä oo kiinnittänyt huomiota.
<tuhoojabotti> Mua hämäs jo ekal kerral ku buntua kokeilin. :p
<urkki> mjr, Onko tarkempaa tietoa sähköpostiohjelmista?
<pesasa> itse olen kiinnittänyt, huomiota, kun olen odottanut toimivqn kuvan tavalla.
<urkki> Eikö löydy evolution-tietäjää? Evolution ei hae posteja, Thunderbird hakee? Ja samat asetukset on
<Tekno> tb on paree
<urkki> Mulla on viis IMAP-tiliä evolutionissa ja kaikki toimii, nyt isän yks tili takkuilee ja näillä näkymin toimii vaan tb:llä
<tale> urkki: Tarkista ne asetukset uudelleen. Joku siellä on evolutionissa eri lailla kuin thunderbirdissä.
<urkki> tale, Ok, teen tilin uusiks. Ilmottelen miten menee
<urkki> tale, Ei hae, ei millään
<tuhoojabotti> Mikäs on paras VNC ubuntulle?
<tuhoojabotti> Että voi andröidil sit nääs kato sillai
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> tiukka vnc :u
<tuhoojabotti> Sain toimaa :P
<tuhoojabotti> Mut känny ei tajuu, että tää on vasenkätinen
<puunakki> :D
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Mitenhän tuon vnc servun ny sit sulkee. :D
<tuhoojabotti> vncserver -kill yllättäen
<tekonivelo> onkohan mun 11.04 asetukset oikeesti oikein, ei oo tullu vielä yhtään päivitystä asentamisen jälkeen eli 1.4.2011 jälkeen
 * tekonivelo on päivitysnarkomaani
<urkki> Laita serveriks main
<urkki> Suomen peilit myöhässä
<tekonivelo> urkki: haa, en siis yksinkertaisesti ole hullu?
<tekonivelo> haa mahtavuutta 234 pakettia löytyi, kiitti urkki!
<puunakki> :)
<tekonivelo> ihan neuroottisena olen kattonut päivityksiä joku 5-15 kertaa päivässä
<tekonivelo> varmaan useammin kuin sähköposteja
<rossorosso> Moikka! minun läppärini on hp 6910p jossa on kaksi akkua mutta ubuntu näyttää käyttävän vain yhtä akkua, miten saan ubuntun käyttämään myös toista akkua?
<bioterror> jepa läppäri, propsit siitä ;)
<bioterror> rossorosso, näkeekö käyttöjärjestelmä molemmat akut?
<rossorosso> bioterror, sori kävin kellarissa...juu järjestelmä näkyy molemmat akut
<rossorosso> *näkee
<rossorosso> bioterror, se mikä on aika omituista on että Power Statisticissä lukee että energy when full 0 WH
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/294021 tollane löyty
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 294021 in linux (Ubuntu) "Laptop with dual batteries reads both but only uses one" [Undecided,Expired]
<bioterror> surullista
<rossorosso> bioterror, joo luin ton pari tuntia sitten niin ajattelin että se bugi olis korjattu
<rossorosso> bioterror, kiitos kuitenkin
<bioterror> olispa kaksi akkua
<bioterror> vois kokeilla
<puunakki> olis edes läppäri ^^
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-07
<Teme> poxpox
<Teme> hALOOOOO
<pepe__> mööö
<Teme> pepe patugga
<Teme> ;3
<pepe__> häsitäääää >P
<pepe__> kattoo iitteee :D:D
<IhqTzup> milläs ton amarokin sais ymmärtää nuo back/next ja play/stop näppäimet?
<torde> näppiksestä?
<torde> onko sulla kde?
<Kysyyja> miten tuo BNC asennetaan ubuntulle
<Kysyyja> onko siihen suomalaiskieliset ohjeet
<tale> Kysyyja: Tarttet siis IRC Proxyn?
<tale> Kysyyja: Google löyti tämän: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=18186.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TFOWiQ -> BNC omalle koneelle?
<tale> Kysyyja: Mulla on kone joka aina päällä, siinä irssi ja screen. Otan SSH-yhteyden kun haluan nähdä mitä irkissä on tapahtunut.
<Kysyyja> Olen asentamassa sbnc
<Kysyyja> ja siihen olis kiva saada selvät ohjeet
<tale> Kysyyja: Ja suomen kielellä?
<tuhoojabotti> :}
<tale> En ole noita irc proxyjä käyttänyt, en saanut aikoinaan toimimaan lainkaan joten irssi ja screen on ollut käytössä.
<tale> Kysyyja: Siitä olis ohjekin suomeksi. http://porixi.l-a.fi/Edistyneempi_Irkkaus
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/YD5Tqt -> Edistyneempi Irkkaus – Porixi
<bioterror> edistyneempi
<skfin> Hakataan näppäimistöä lujempaa ja kovemmalla tahdilla?
<tuhoojabotti> irssi<3
<tuhoojabotti> tai käytetään swypeä
<Kysyjaa> joo siis
<Kysyjaa> haen ohjeita tuohon sbnc asennukseen
<Kysyjaa> en tuohon ssh
<tale> Kysyjaa: asennus on helppo, sudo apt-get install sbnc
<tale> Kysyjaa: Sitten pitänee jotain asetuksia tehdä, niistä mulla ei ole harmainta hajua kun en ole ikinä sbnc:tä käyttänyt. Ohjelman ohjeita pitää lukea.
<Kysyjaa> Joo, siis tein tuon
<Kysyjaa> mutten saa toimimaan tuota
<tale> Kysyjaa: Sun täytyy joko lukea ohjeita, kokeile jos Googlen translator osaisi suomentaa tajuttavasti. Tai löytää joku joka osaa sbnc:tä käyttää ja selittää sen sinulle suomeksi.
<Kysyjaa> löysin parikin ohjetta, tein ne komennot, mutta toi terminaali valittaa jtn
<Kysyjaa> ettei sellaista löydy
<tale> Kysyjaa: Siis "Pääte valitta jotain"? Valitus on "sellaista ei löydy"? Nyt kyllä täytyy myöntää etten hyvin täsmällisestä virhekuvauksesta huolimatta osaa tietää mikä voisi olla vialla.
<Kysyjaa> "Komentoa ei löydy"
<Kysyjaa> tai tulee "bash: cd: sbnc-1.2: tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<tale> Kysyjaa: Kanavan topicissa mainitaan  http://paste.ubuntu.com/ , sinne voit komentoikkunan tekstit leikata ja liimata. Siitä voisi nähdä mitä komentoja kirjoitat ja mikä on tulos.
<tale> Kysyjaa: Tai asennat ohjelman pastebinit, sillä voit komentoriviltä suoraan lähetellä tekstit pastebiniin.
<IhqTzup> tale: näppiksessä juu, gnome on käytössä
<IhqTzup> torde: siis
<tale> Kysyjaa: Tolla sbnc:llä näköjään on webbikäyttöliittymä, sitäkö olet käyttämässä?
<puunakki> IhqTzup: mul toimii ihan out of the box
<IhqTzup> amarokissa ubuntun puolella?
<puunakki> sekä gnomen että kde:n puolella
<IhqTzup> mulla toimii hyvin muissa esim. rytmilootassa
<tale> Kysyjaa: Ohjeet lienee luettavissa komennolla zless /usr/share/doc/sbnc/*README*
<Kysyjaa> jooh, siis haluan asentaa tuon jotenkin
<Kysyjaa> vaikkapa webkäyttöliittymällä
<IhqTzup> heh ois voinu vaan googleettaa aiemmin :P, en ollu ainut kellä oli sama ongelma
<tale> Kysyjaa: Sullahan on se jo asennettuna, niin ainakin sanoit. Nyt tarttis vaan tehdä sille asetukset.
<Kysyjaa> jooo, näin tää pääte väittää
<Kysyjaa> kun yritän asentaa uusiksi
<tale> Kysyjaa: Koitatko saada sbnc-palvelinta toimimaan? Mitä olet tähän mennessä tehnyt?
<Kysyjaa> Siis olen laittanut ubuntun koneeseen + laittanut päätteeseen tuon install sbnc
<tale> Kysyjaa: siis sudo apt-get install sbnc? Koita nyt vähän tarkemmin kertoa mitä tapahtuu.
<Kysyjaa> niin, sitten se kysy koneen salasanaa etc. ja jatkoi sen asennuksen loppuun
<Kysyjaa> sen myötä ilmesty tuo kansioki tuoho etc hakemistoo
<tale> Kysyjaa: Nyt sun tarttis lukea ne SBNC:n mukana tulleet ohjeet. zless /usr/share/doc/sbnc/*README*
<Finnish> Oon tossa Nattya testaillu ja käyttäny pari päivää läppärillä, tässä pöytäköneessä on 10.10 On tää vaan mukava ja miellyttävä ja tutunoloinen, melkein niinkuin vanha *anokaveri
<tale> Kysyjaa: Osaatko muuten käyttää sbnc-palvelinta sitten kun olet saanut sen toimimaan?
<tale> Finnish: janokaveri?
<Kysyjaa> noh jos saan edes tän toimimaan
<tale> Kysyjaa: Miten toimimattomuus siis ilmenee? Yleensä Ubuntussa asentamalla jonkun palvelinohjelman, se toimii heti asennuksen jälkeen kun on vastannut niihin asentimen kysymiin juttuihin.
<Kysyjaa> Joo, siis vastasin kaikkiin ja kaikki päättyi ihan ok.
<Kysyjaa> tän jälkeen tuolla ohjeessa sanotaan että joku make install etc
<Kysyjaa> eikä tapahdu noissa käskyissä mitään
<Finnish> tale, p***
<tale> Kysyjaa: Missä ohjeessa sanotaa make install? Sitä tarvitaan silloin kun on käännetty ohjelma lähdekoodista, ja tarttis asentaa se käyttöön. Nythän ei ole tästä kyse.
<tale> Kysyjaa: Oletko nyt aivan varma, että se sbnce ei ole aivan OK toiminnassa siinä sinun koneellasi?
<Kysyjaa> No siis tässähä pitäis tulla se webbihallintakin
<Kysyjaa> osaisin käyttää jos seki tulis, koska oon sellaista käyttänyt, mutta nyt varmaa pitäis saada toi käyntii
<Kysyjaa> ja päästä siihe hallintaa
<tale> Kysyjaa: Sen ainakin keksin, että pitänee toi  käynnistää näin: sudo sbnc
<tale> Kysyjaa: Sitten loppuu valitus ettei komentoa löydy. Päättelin ja arvasin siis tuon siitä mitä aiemmin kirjoittelit.
<tale> Kysyjaa: Sitten voi koittää tiedostoista /etc/default/sbnc ja hakemiston /etc/sbnc tiedostoista jotain koitta päätellä.
<tale> Kysyjaa: Mutta voi olla ettei toi toimi ennen kuin kirjoittaa tarvittavat asetukset tiedostoon /etc/sbnc/sbnc.conf.
<Kysyjaa> noniin
<Kysyjaa> nyt tää sanoo Done
<Kysyjaa> ton komennon jälkeen
<tale> Kysyjaa: En osaa tämän enempää neuvoa, harvinaisen köyhät ohjeet tällä sbnc:llä. Ei mistään löydy kunnon dokumentaatiota.
<Kysyjaa> Joo, sitä mäkin
<tale> Kysyjaa: Onko pakko olla nimenomaan sbnc? Noita irc proxy ohjelmia on muitakin.
<Kysyjaa> No tää olis sellainen jota oon ohjaillu etc. tuolta webbikäyttöliittymästä
<Kysyjaa> eli siitä ois kokemuksia
<tale> Kysyjaa: Tällä komennolla näet usean niistä  nimen: apt-cache search irc proxy
<Kysyjaa> sen takia ajattelin ottaa tän, niin ois helpompaa
<tale> Ehkä se on helppo, mutta jos mitään käyttökelpoista ohjetta ei löydy edes googlettamalla niin sitten se onkin aika vaikea.
<Kysyjaa> Noh, pitää varmaan miettiä, ja kattoo huomenna minkä laittais sitten
<Kysyjaa> Esim. kun asensin apachen, niin hetihä se käynnisty ja toimiiki normaalisti
<IhqTzup> puunakki: kävin vaan laittaa tuolta pikanäppäimet paikasta sen oletus napin pois ja tein tilalle "amarok -next" komennolla :P
<Kysyjaa> Ainiin
<Kysyjaa> tietääkö kukaan, jos haluaa tehdä tuollaisen palvelinen ubuntusta, ja kun SSH yhteydellä restarttaa, niin voiko mitenkään tehdä että se menee suoraan päälle
<Kysyjaa> ilman kirjautumisia etc.
<IhqTzup> toki
<IhqTzup> näin toimii perus ubuntu-serveri
<Kysyjaa> Miten?
<IhqTzup> suoraan asennuksen jälkeen
<IhqTzup> ei tarvihe mitää säätöä
<Kysyjaa> siis
<Kysyjaa> tuo ubuntu serveri käyttis
<Kysyjaa> vai mitä "asennuksen jälkeen" meinaat?
<IhqTzup> nii juu tuo ubuntu-serveri just toimii tolleensa
<tale> Kysyjaa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/psyBNC
<^rska> kyllä siihen saa yhteyden ssh:lla ilman että loggaat erikseen sillä serverikoneella
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/rc4fjU -> psyBNC - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Kysyjaa> Onko tuolla tota webbikäyttöliittymää?
<IhqTzup> eikös desktoppiinki saa ssh yhteyden ennen kirjautumista? ku eikös oletuksena sshd ajeta roottina?
<^rska> kyllä
<tale> Kysyjaa: Tolle sbnc:lle pitää kirjoittaa tiedostoon /etc/default/sbnc autostart 1, jotta se tulee bootissa päälle.  Mutta kato mieluummin tuo psybnc. se tuntuu järkevämmältä ja muutenkin paremmin dokumentoidulta.
<^rska> ja vastasin siis IhqTzup:lle
<Kysyjaa> OK
<Kysyjaa> Pitää katella
<tale> Ehkei psybnc sittenkään ole hyvä ajatus, näköjään neljään vuoteen ei kehitetty enää.
<Kysyjaa> http://packages.ubuntu.com/fi/lucid/sbnc-php-dev ehkä tuoki pitää ladata
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/UcN6Xi -> Ubuntu -- Details of package sbnc-php-dev in lucid
<Kysyjaa> Onha toi ZNC olemassa
<tale> Kysyjaa: Joo, ja http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/dircproxy on se minkä Google löytää ensimmäiseksi.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/BSj61F -> Ubuntu -- Details of package dircproxy in maverick
<tale> Kysyjaa: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/znc
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ZQYz5s -> Ubuntu -- Details of package znc in maverick
<Kysyjaa> jooh
<Kysyjaa> toi on se znc
<Kysyjaa> Lähtis nyt, niin huomenna jatkais tuota asennuksia
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-08
<SipuliSopuli> kanavan mielipide että mounttaus vai NFS kun haluan tehdä palvelimessa kiinni olevasta 500gb levystä verkkolevyn joka näkyy nautiluksessa aina kun läppärissä (joka on ainot laite jolta tuota käytettäisiin) on netti niin normaalina kansiona
<Echramath> Mitä meinaan mounttauksella?
<SipuliSopuli> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=32233.0 tuohon tapaan
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qXF9fx -> salasanakysely verkkolevyn mounttauksessa
<Echramath> Aijaa sambaa siis.
<Echramath> Mounttaus on sikäli väärä sana tähän että kaikki verkkolevyt yleensä liitetään.
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Jos ne molemmat koneet on Linux, NFS on se sopiva tapa käyttää verkkolevyjä. Sambaa tarvitaan vaan jos on Windowsia mukana kuviossa.
<SipuliSopuli> tale: joo, molemmat linux.. ..pitää katella ja säätää toi NFS tässä.
<SipuliSopuli> vielä vähän aiheeseen jatkaen sitten, mikä olis oikeaoppinen tapa rajata sen kovon käyttö vaan yhdelle palvelimen käyttäjälle
<mjr> normitiedosto-oikeuksin, laitat sen vaikka sen kyseisen käyttäjän omistukseen koko hakemiston eikä mitään oikeuksia muille (chmod 700 jne)
<FrozenZia> Hola - olis kysymys koskien verkkokonfigurointia kotioloissa -- koskee ltsp:tä, ja yritän yksiä ohjeita seurata käyttäen reitittimen/kytkimen sijaan adsl-modeemia/reititintä ja mietin, onko millään mahdollista, että toimisi...
<FrozenZia> Eli jos joku ltsp-ihminen tai verkko-ihminen paikalla...
<Iltsu> nattaaks se modeemi?
<Iltsu> tai siis onks siin natti päällä?
<FrozenZia> hetkinen...
<Iltsu> sithä sen pitäis toimia, jos ei nattaa ni en kyllä osaa sanoa mitään. En oo ikin säätäny sillee et kaikil koneil olis samaa aika julkine osote ja viel lähiverkko toimis siin kans
<FrozenZia> SUA Only NAT *on* kyl aktiivinen
<FrozenZia1> Ok, I
<FrozenZia1> --äsh ei mitään.
<Finnish> Saako simple scan-ohjelmasta tallennettua pdf-muottiin?
<Finnish> Yritän kopioida Hustlerin DVD:tä iso:ks Braserolla, miks se jumahti puoleenväliin tarkalleen, siis 50%? EIkö se osaa dual-layeria kopioida?
<tuhoojabotti> saas nähdä toimaako grub päivityksen jälkeen.
<tuhoojabotti> 11.04 asentumassa
<tuhoojabotti> OHO
<tuhoojabotti> jopa boottas :D
<tuhoojabotti> Bassoki elos viel ja äänet muutenki .D
 * tuhoojabotti on positiivisesti yllättynyt.
<puunakki> vois iteki
<tuhoojabotti> Ei kannata.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<Finnish> Mä asensin daily buildin alkuviikosta, hyvin toimii ottaen huomioon ettei oo final
<tuhoojabotti> Jokos tää on muute final?
<tuhoojabotti> ei kait ku piti -d laittaa
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<puunakki> tuhoojabotti: miksei kannata? :D
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> bery teemat kaatu
<tuhoojabotti> beryl
<tuhoojabotti> compizkaan ei oo pääl
<tuhoojabotti> tai osaksi on :D
<tuhoojabotti> tai sit ei
<tuhoojabotti> Puhdas asennus ois luultavasti parempi :D
<puunakki> ehkäpä
<tuhoojabotti> Vois jopa vkl jaksaa tehä
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<puunakki> pistin imagen latautumaan
<puunakki> :)
<tuhoojabotti> Nääh, pitää androidil leikkiä
<tuhoojabotti> Mitäs ikkunaroottoria tää käyttää tää uus?
<tuhoojabotti> metacityä?
<tuhoojabotti> Ei kait.
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Kadotin nyt valikot :D
<FrozenZia> Finnish: itselläni on ollut sen verta ongelmia eri poltto-ohjelmien kanssa, että asensin k3b:n. Sillä on onnistunut tähän asti kaikki, ja tykkään muutenkin sen selkeydestä.
<tuhoojabotti> fuufuu
<tuhoojabotti> miten käynnistän unity-window-decorator --replace tai unity --replace kun en voi ees komentoi antaa
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Kaipa sitä vois vaa reboottia
<Finnish> FrozenZia, Sekö osais ton levyn kopsata kokonaisuudessaan?
<FrozenZia> no en tiiä - kunhan on toiminut sellaisissa tilanteissa kun brasero tai joku muu ei olekaan...
<FrozenZia> muistaisin, ettei sen mukana edes tuu hirveesti kde-kamaa
<Finnish> Kokeilen DVD Encoder OGMRip
<tuhoojabotti> Noni
<tuhoojabotti> Miks musta tuntuu, että rautakiihotus ei oo pääl?
<tuhoojabotti> Ikkunojen raahaus lakii
<tuhoojabotti> Pystyykö lataa 11.04 tol gnome3:lla vai pitääx asentaa unityn tilalle sit eriksee?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-09
<ari__> huomenta, osaisiko joku kertoa miksi VPN kytkeminen blokkaa kaiken liikenteen nettiin?
<Iltsu> ari__, tulee joku ristiriita ip-osotteist tai sit se pääsis molempii reittei pitki nettii ja on sen takii iha solmus
<ari__> Iltsu: läppäri on natin takana eikä löydy jälkiä IP törmäyksistä
<Iltsu> en oo linuxis ikin koittanu mut windows ei ainakaa tykkää semmosest tilanteest et mul pääsee nettii piuhaa pitki ja sit lyö samaa aikaa mokkulan kiinni
<Iltsu> tai xp teki sitä, seiska alko käyttää sitä jonka se otti myöhemmi käyttöö
<ari__> Iltsu, olen koittanut sekä wifi purkin kautta ja ilman. käyttäytyminen täsmälleen sama. Eikä ole muita yhteysmuotoja käytössä. Nettiyhteys katkeaa heti kun vpn yhteys syntyy.
<Iltsu> joop, joku joka on kikkaillu vpn:llä varmaa tietää paremmi
<ari__> pitääpä odotella
<Crazyguy> yleensä tietoturvasyistä kaikki liikenne ohjataan vpn:n yli ja sieltä nettiin
<Crazyguy> ainakin network managerissa on vpn-asetuksissa täppä sille minne se lähettää muun liikenteen
<Crazyguy> ari__, toivottavasti tuo auttaa vähän, en ole nyt ubuntulla niin en voi tarkistaa oikeaa paikkaa sille
<ari__> crazyguy, tavoitteena on että kaikki liikenne menee vpn putken kautta toiseen maahan jossa vpn serveri sijaitsee, muutenhan  paikallisen operaattorin estot puree
<Crazyguy> jees, toimiiko liikenne sille vpn-päätepisteelle asti? ping esimerkiksi
<ari__> crazyguy, ei toimi sen jälkeen kun vpn yhteys syntyy.
<SipuliSopuli> 0
<SipuliSopuli> 0
<SipuliSopuli> vittu nyt
<Wolde> Oles nyt. :)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-10
<MasterJ_> saas nähdä pääseekö ubuntulla katseleem formulat katsomosta :)
<MasterJ_> this silverlight application is using DRM-protected content, which Moonlight does not support
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/LibreOffice_Writer
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/X3upnM -> Viikko 15 - LibreOffice Writer | Viikon VALO
<viginti> Millois se Ubuntu 11.04 tulee julki?
<Tm_T> kuun loppupuolella
<Tm_T> !natty
<lubotu3> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not intended for production systems.
<Mkaysi> viginti: 28.4.2011
<Sysi> vähän alko polttelemaan natty ku keksin miten korjaan wlanini sen kans, toisaalta vois pysyä fedorassa ja laittaa F15
<Tm_T> aika offtopic (:
<Sysi> mjoo
<MasterJ_> saakos tässä 11.04:ssä visuaaliset tehosteet jotenki poiski
<tuhoojabotti> ubuntu classic valittee.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> kun kirjautuu
<tuhoojabotti> Kaipa siin menee.
<MasterJ_> jaa-a ei ainakaan tuolla ulkoasuhärdellissä ollu mitään visuaalisista tehosteista
<tuhoojabotti> Joo, mä asensin just ton ja rikko kaiken. :D
<tuhoojabotti> lähinnä rautakiihotuksen
<tuhoojabotti> ja teemat
<tuhoojabotti> mut mut, oottelit virallist julkasua.
<tuhoojabotti> Laittais sit kokonaa uusiks
<avsu> Päivää! Miten kirjaudutaan VDSL2 liittymään? Mihin käyttäjätunnus ja salasana syötetään? Käytössä ubuntu 10.04.
<mjr> vaikea sanoa näillä tiedoilla, mutta jos se vaatii koneen päästä tunnusta ja salasanaa, niin se kuulostaa PPPoE-liittymältä
<mjr> kokeile luoda sieltä yläpaneelin verkkotäpästä oikealla napilla -> muokkaa verkkoyhteyksiä -> dsl
<mjr> mut tää on vaan arvaus
<avsu> Päivää! Miten kirjaudutaan VDSL2 liittymään? Mihin käyttäjätunnus ja salasana syötetään? Käytössä ubuntu 10.04.
<tuhoojabotti> avsu: http://pastebin.com/cYCnJK99
<avsu> nyt botti laittoi vietitt joita en nähnyt epävakaan nettiyhteyden takia.
<tuhoojabotti> Näin tein.
<MasterJ_> hmm... tää unity 2D taitaa olla jokseenki se kevytversio
<tuhoojabotti> MasterJ_: Joo.
<MasterJ_> great
<MasterJ_> taidanki pysyä tässä :D
<tuhoojabotti> :)
<MasterJ_> kuitenkaa ei mikään hiukkaskiihdytin tämä mun masiina
<tuhoojabotti> Jea.
<turkka80> Morjensta. Toimiiko tuo Moonlight-plugini keskimäärin nVidian suljettujen ajurien kanssa fullscreen-tilassa vai onko jossain muuten vaan bitti poikittain?
<tuhoojabotti> Mul kaatu se.
<tuhoojabotti> Poistin.
<turkka80> Joo niinhän tuo teki. Mamman koneessa pelaa kuin junan vessa Atin avoimilla ajureilla
<turkka80> Ja siinä normikokoisessa ikkunassa toimii kyllä tässäkin
<tuhoojabotti> Jjännä.
<turkka80> Muutenkin tuntuu että nuo Atin avoimet on kehittynyt aika lailla ammottavin askelin siitä kun itse olen viimeksi kokeillut
<turkka80> Vähän eri tavalla vaan kaatuu se fullscreen-tila kuin ilmeisesti monella muulla. Ei tule virheilmoitusta, ohikiitävän hetken se käyttää ruutua suurellaan ja kaatuu koko firefoxi
<tekonivelo> vähänkö on upea toi Ask Ubuntu!
<tekonivelo> hieno tietopalvelusysteemi!
<Newa> juh, itsekin tykästynyt
<Newa> mistä bongasit?
<tekonivelo> no siihen törmäilee twitterissä, googlessa sekä OMG Ubuntussa
<tekonivelo> olen ite kirjastoihminen, niin kattelen vähän sillä silmällä näitä tälläsiä
<tekonivelo> toi Stack Exchange (jota Ask Ubuntu on osa) on aika iso homma kaikenkaikkiaan, siellä on muitakin aiheita ku Ubuntu
<tekonivelo> mut aika kewl ku voi katella esim. chattikanavien aktiivisuustilastoja yms
<Newa> juu, olen lueskellut sen perustajan Joel Spolskyn blogia tovin
<tekonivelo> stack exchangen perustaja vai ask ubuntu?
<tekonivelo> (tuntematon tyyppi mulle)
<Newa> stack exchangen
<tekonivelo> olen vähän pihalla näistä Ubuntu-kuvioista an sich, vaikka tietty on tullut niinku käytettyä vuoskausia
<Newa> itse vasta vajaan vuoden opetellut, mutta helppo on ollut pitää löytämästään
<tekonivelo> täytyy myöntää että toi launchpadin toiminta on ollut aika vierasta, nyt vasta olen alkanut tutustumaan siihen
<tekonivelo> Newa: ite olen vähän vanhemman liiton unix-immeisiä ja nää Ubuntu -erityisyydet vähän tuntemattomia
<tekonivelo> mut on tää kyl ihanaa, pakko sanoa :)
<tekonivelo> todella isot respectit kaikille!
<orava1> Uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen ei enään äänet toimi. Ja esim musiikkisoittimessa ei voi play:lle laittaa musiikkia. Mikäköhän voisi olla vikana? Pulseaudio on kyllä päällä processeissa
<tekonivelo> moi orava1
<tekonivelo> tuleeko joku herja?
<orava1> ei tule
<tekonivelo> musa ei mee ollenkaan päälle vai menee mut ei kuulu mitään ?
<orava1> musa ei mene päälle
<tekonivelo> yleensä tällaisissä tapauksissa mun kokemuksen mukaan kannattaa käynnistää soitin komentoriviltä, sinne voi tulla jotain hyödyllisiä herjoja
<tekonivelo> mikä soitin? Banshee/Rhythmbox/Spotify/mu?
<tekonivelo> muu?
<orava1> banshee
<orava1> tajusin just että katoin vlc:llä tos vähän aikaa sitten ohjelmaa ja äänet toimi -> menit pois koneelta ja tulin 10 min päästä takas ja nyt ei toimi äänet missään
<tekonivelo> kokeiles komentoriviltä "banshee --debug"
<orava1> ok
<tekonivelo> sit ite käyttelen toisinaan alsamixeriä, kun joku juttu laittaa esim. kaiuttimisesta voluumit nollille
<orava1> [Error 21:49:14.761] GStreamer resource error: NotFound
<tekonivelo> (alsamixer on wanha tuttu, varmaan siihen olisi joku muukin tapa)
<tekonivelo> orava1: ok hyvä
<Sysi> uutta reboottia vois kokeilla
<tekonivelo> mites toi "pulseaudio --kill" + "pulseaudio"
<tekonivelo> mulla ainakin toi pulseaudio laittelee juttuja tonne /var/log/syslogiin, sinne vois kurkistaa
<orava1> tuon pulseaudion tappaminen ei auttanut
<tekonivelo> höh
<tekonivelo> toi gstreamer on mulle vähän tuntematon paitsi nimenä
<Sysi> linuxin äänisysteemi ei oo kauheen selkee, alimmaisena on alsa joka toimii aika lähellä pulsen kans, niitten päällä on gstreamer jota soittimet käyttää
<Sysi> gstreamer puskee äänen sitte ajurille
<Sysi> mulla joskus ihan alsa latautu väärin bootissa, rebootti korjas
<orava1> vlc:ssä toimii äänet nyt mutta banshee ei edelleenkään lähde toistamaan
<tekonivelo> Sysi: ai mä luulin että toi alsa on jo historiaa, mut tarkemmin ajatellenhan se on on just se ytimen osuus joka näkyy ylöspäin
 * tekonivelo on sitä ikäluokkaa joka muistaa kun Alsa korvasi OSS:n
<Sysi> OSS:han on nyt vasta poistumassa oikeasti
<tekonivelo> häh eikö siitä oo jo päästy?
<tekonivelo> orava1: lohduttavaa kuulla että jotku äänet skulaa
<tekonivelo> orava1: ehkä sit vaan rebuuttausta (aina epäeleganttia)
<orava1> bansheessa oli vika, poistin ./config/banshee-1 kansion ja alkoi äänet toimimaan siinäkin
<orava1> nyt pitää vaan löytää tuolta banshee-1 kansiosta mikä aiheutti sen
<tekonivelo> olisko siellä .config/banshee-1/log:issa mitään mielenkiintoista?
<orava1> jotain sielä mscorlib:iin liittyvää erroria ja jotain muuta pientä
<orava1> GStreamer resource error: NotFound
<orava1> siirrän tiedosto kerrallaan takaisin ja katon mikä tiedosto aiheuttaa sen
<orava1> banshee.db
<orava1> jooh, vika selviskin. se johtuikin siitä että ubuntu ei taaskaan ollut automountannut muista osioita
<corona> Onko muilla debian 6:ssa sellainen ongelma että rtorrent vuotaa muistia?
<tasata> enpä ole huomannut mutta ei tuo olekaan viikkokausia ollut koskaan päällä
<Sysi> ubuntu ei oo debian
<corona> Sysi: entä sitten?
<ninnnu> Tämä on #ubuntu-fi, ei #debian-fi?
<Sysi> ubuntu-ihmiset ei tiedä debian-jutuista oikeen hyvin, vaikka haluaisivatki vastata kanavan aiheen ohi
<corona> Sysi: Ubuntu pohjautuu kyllä debianiin
<ninnnu> eikä tässä vaiheessa oikein pysty auttamaan koska rtorrent ei varsinaisesti ole Ubuntu-softa... Nillitä upstreamille
<corona> No onko teillä ubuntun käyttäjillä muistivuotoa rtorrentissa?
<ighea> kysyt nyt käyttäen liian vaikeita sanoja
<corona> ighea:?
<ighea> tulee ubuntun käyttäjille puskurin ylivuoto ihan jo kysymyksestäsi
<ninnnu> Auttais myös tietää mitä versiota ajat
<ninnnu> -> 0.8.1:ssä on ainakin joku vuoto
<corona> rTorrent 0.8.6/0.12.6
<ninnnu> jaa..
<corona> Voisi ehkä kokeilla ubuntun 11.04 versiota palvelimessa sitten kun se julkaistaan
<corona> ighea:suosittelen sulle grsecurityä (-;
<ighea> turhaa tauhkaa
<Iltsu> mä taas oon miettiny et vaihtais debianii, mutku eii oo jaksanu säätää, jostai käsittämättömäst syyst 64-bit ubuntus ei toi printteri toimi, usblp vetää ittensä jojoo jotenki kokoaja
<Sysi> 10.10?
<Sysi> miniläppärissä ei toiminu mikää ubuntu oikeen, laitoin debian stablen siihen sitte
<Sysi> nyt ois wlaniin korjaus tiedossa, natty tai F15 pitäis laittaa
<ighea> wlanin korjaus?
<ighea> ainut toimiva ratkaisu purkkauskyvyttömälle on vaihtaa wlan-piiri
<corona> ighea:Millä tavalla sitten suojaudut?
<corona> ei spender mun mielestä ole täysin turha tyyppi
<Sysi> ighea: 2.6.38:n ath9k on vähän rikki mun ralinkin kans, löysin conffin
<ighea> Sysi: no on sentään atheros eli toivoa
<ighea> realtekin rtl8192e ei ole niin kiva tapaus
<Sysi> rtl8187se on vähän ikävä ollu
<Sysi> ei tuollekkaa tullu tuki niin kauaa sitte
<Sysi> toimi välissä hyvin, nyt vaan taantu
<Iltsu> Sysi, 10.10 ja 10.04:_ssa molemmis sama ollu
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-02
<Max^> ping
<Max^> mutta ei vissii pong
<Max^> :D
<re-G> no route to host
<Mkaysi> Ai sama ongelma vaikuttaa muihinkin
<Mkaysi> re-G: Saatko tuota kun yrität ottaa yhteyttä freenodeen?
<re-G> en
<teamahma_> Mites, onkos tuo skype nykyään Ubuntussa suomenkielinen tai tuleeko se olemaan 12.04 suomen kielinen?
<tale> teamahma_: Eikös Skype ole ollut suomenkielisenä saatavilla jo kauan.
<teamahma_> Saattaa olla, olin vain tuossa isovanhemmillani kyläilemässä ja sinne asentelin joskus tuon 10.10... Tarkoituksena olisi asennella sinne tuo 12.04 sitten aika pian julkaisun jälkeen.
<teamahma_> Eikä osaa tuo mammani kuin "Huajuu? "Aim mamma"
<tale> teamahma_: Skype ei ole vapaa ohjelma, se ei ole Ubuntun virallisessa jakelussa.
<Myrtti> enpä nyt kyllä suorilta osaa sanoa tarjoavatko lokalisoitua versiota linuxissa
<mjr> jooh, eipä ole Ubuntusta tai Ubuntu-suomentajista kiinni se että tarjoaako Microsoft ohjelmastaan suomenkielistä versiota
<teamahma_> tale:  Mutta ihan kätevästi sen saa tuolta sovellusvalikoimasta noutaa
<mjr> (vastaisin kyllä päivittelyn lisäksi tarkemminkin jos tietäisin ;)
<teamahma_> Aika jännästi tuli noissa kommenteissa pientä "asiahan ei loppujen lopuksi tänne kanavalle kuulu" - asennetta ;) Windows kanavallako pitäisi kysyä? (jos sellaista edes on.) Pisnes is pisnes jne. Ihan hyvä että edes tarjoavat tuon Ubuntu version (linux version.) Ei kai siinä muuta syytä ole kuin se, että skypen käytettävyys myös windows maailmassa olisi aikalailla huonompaa jos noita ei olisi.
<teamahma_> Onko muuten kokemuksia noista vapaamman koodin samantapaisista ohjelmista? Mitkä olisivat yhtä toimivia (kyllä, skype on mielestäni toimiva.) Siis puhe ja chat ominaisuus.
<czr_> kyl taa on ihan oikea kanava sikali kun ubuntulla yritat sita ajaa
<Myrtti> no Empathy (se sisäänrakennettu) toimii ihan ok ainakin omassa käytössä Google Talkin kanssa
<Myrtti> monta vuotta parisuhde pyöri Skypen voimin mutta sitten joskus lokakuussa tajusin taas kokeilla Empathya ja yllätyksekseni se sitten lähtikin toimimaan kohtalaisen kivuttomasti
<Myrtti> bonuksena on se että prosessori ei huuda hoosiannaa ja loadit pysyy jossainmäärin paremmin kuosissaan kuin Skypellä, mikä on Dellin läppärillä aina bonus
<teamahma_> czr: tokitoki, pienimuotoista ironiaa vain (hyväntahtoista)
<czr_> tarkoitit luultavasti sarkasmia
<czr_> :-)
<czr_> ja ennenkuin tuota jatketaan niin http://xkcd.com/386/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/bOlMj6 -> xkcd: Duty Calls
<teamahma_> czr: en tarkoittanut. En mitenkään halunnut kohdistaa kommenttiani kehenkään tiettyyn henkilöön. =)
<teamahma_> Google talk, hmmm android luurin omistajana pitäisi olla kokemusta, mutta en ole koskaan avannutkaan sitä ja olen poistanut sen. Eli siis tuon pidginin avulla hoituisi kommunikaatio ubuntu-windows-android?
<StaffRingSeal> no onhan Skypelle android-ohjelmakin
<StaffRingSeal> en Pidginistä tiedä, Empathy kyllä hanskaa sen videochatin
<teamahma_> Oho jotenkin muuttui tuo pidgin empathyksi. Siis tarkoitin empathyä
<StaffRingSeal> videochatin toimivuudesta Androidilla ei ole kokemusta
<teamahma_> On androidilla käytössä skype parasta aikaa.
<StaffRingSeal> Google+ hangoutit tietty toimisi
<StaffRingSeal> jos on oikea versio ja puhelin
<teamahma_> No, loppujen lopuksi en voi siirtyä tuota käyttämään, koska kaveripiirini käyttää skypeä. Kuhan nyt mietin, että onko niitä vaihtoehtoja edes...
<StaffRingSeal> mutta joo, itse olen jättänyt siskon puhelimeen sen Google Talkin ja neuvonut että sillä voi lähettää ilmaisia viestejä
<StaffRingSeal> ja että sillä voi tsättiä kun käyttää emailia
<teamahma_> Jepjep ohan noita Viber jne. Täytyy vain tyytyä käyttämään sitä, jota kaveripiiri käyttää.
<tumppu> tai kouluttaa kaverit uusiks :P
<teamahma_> Tai valita kaveripiiri ohjelman mukaan O.o
<teamahma_> No, mutta sen skypen suomisysteemit joko on tai ei siinä 12.04 toiminnassa.
<teamahma> "Jos poistat sovelluksen tulostus, tulevat päivitykset eivät sisällä uusia kohteita The ubuntu desktop system-valikoimasta.
<teamahma> Mitäs tämä tarkoittaa?
<teamahma> Siis onko tuota järkevää poistaa, jos haluan nuo tulostus systeemit pois koska tulosta  virtuaalikoneelta, koska harvainainen (väärin toimiva paitsi XPssä tulostin)
<Jupp3> teamahma: Jos et ihan välttämättä tarvi sen paketin poistamisen vapauttamaa tilaa, niin jättäisin kyllä poistamatta
<teamahma> Njoo, no siis ajattelin vaan tolla pääseväni eroon tuosta ajurien asennusautomatiikasta. Mutta samapa tuo.
<Jupp3> veikkaan et ubuntu-desktop paketti dependaa tohon tms.
<Jupp3> ja jos poistat sen, ubuntu-desktop pitää poistaa myös (muttei muita paketteja, mihin se dependaa)
<Jupp3> Toi ubuntu-desktop on siis ns. "virallinen setti" paketteja
<Jupp3> Jos poistat jonkun niistä => sulla ei ole enää virallinen setti
<Jupp3> Voithan sä joka tapauksessa yksittäiset paketit päivittää
<Jupp3> Mut jos jossain kohtaa tulee uus dependency ubuntu-desktopiin, niin sitä ei tuu päivityksellä
<teamahma> No en sitten sörki sitä. Harvoin tulee muutenkaan tulostinta koneeseen liitettyä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-03
<Max^> huomenta
<Mkaysi> Huomenta
<elias_a> Päivää :)
<Rejecti> to ubuntu pystyy usbil asentaa koneelle mut mites se tapahtuu?
<tumppu> lataa unetbootin ja tee sillä ubuntu-live -tikku
<kirvesAxe> Hmm... mua on toisinaan pienitehoisen koneen kanssa ärsyttänyt kun musiikkisoitin pätkii... annoin sille enemmän asemaa nicell ja ionicellä mutta edelleen musiikki vaan välillä lakkaa kuulumasta... eli mun pitäisi ilmeisesti tehdä sama temppu alsalle tjsp?
<Shrik3> jos se on CPU:sta kiinni, niin ei välttämättä auta
<Shrik3> jos levyn nopeus ottaa vastaan, niin sit enemmän bufferia
<kirvesAxe> Ei ymmärtääkseni oo levyn nopeus, kun softa jatkaa soittoa mutta ääni ei kuulu kaiuttimiin asti
<kirvesAxe> että saattaa olla hiljaisuutta puoli minuuttia ja sit kuulee biisin jatkuvan puolen minuutin päästä
<kirvesAxe> mut voikos sitä kokeilla ja millä keinolla mä saan kokeiltua?
<Shrik3> eli softassa näkyy, että se soittais, mutta ääni ei päädy koskaan kaiuttimiin asti?
<Shrik3> kuinka mopo kone sulla on siinä käytössä?
<kirvesAxe> EEEPC
<Shrik3> 901?
<Shrik3> vai 700-sarjaa?
<Shrik3> mulla on nimittäin mökillä spotifykoneena eee901 ja se soittaa ihan pätkimättä musiikit
<kirvesAxe> 900 tais olla
<kirvesAxe> mut lisätään yhtälöön että FF on auki...
<kirvesAxe> tuo yks biisi nyt alkoi tosiaan rasittamaan. Kymmenellä kokeilulla tulos, joka kerta viimeistään 12 sekunnin kohdalla lakkaa kuulumasta
<kirvesAxe> rhytmbox taisi tältä osalta toimia paremmin vaikka muuten onkin musiikkisoitinhistorian kädettömin romuläjä
<Shrik3> nyt haiskahtaa että siinä on jotain muuta outoutta pelissä kun pelkät väärät nicet
<heikki_> moro, tietääks kukaa miten deezerissä rekisteröidän ilman facebookia? Sori off-topic kysymys
<kirvesAxe> Shrik3, mä olettaisin et kyse on vaan siitä kun käytän minilppäriä niinku käyttäisin pöytäkonetta ja potku ei riitä ;)
<Mkaysi> Toimiiko "source" tiedostossa ~/.xsessionrc samalla tavalla kuin bashrc:ssä tai zshrc:ssä?
<czr> shellissa se ajetaan
<czr> luultavasti parempi kayttaa . :tta kuitenkin kuin sourcea
<czr> jos haluat siirrettavan version
<Mkaysi> Ok. Kiitos :(
<Mkaysi> *:)
<czr> <:)
<DL_> Tuntuuko minusta vaan vai toimiiko xubuntussa selaimen javakilkkeet hitaammin kuin ubuntussa.
<tale> Miksi cronista käynnistettynä /usr/sbin/service network-manager status >> loki.txt ei tulosta mitään? Rootin komentoriville leikkaamalla ja liimaamalla tuo sama kyllä toimii.
<Mkaysi> tale: Koska loki.txt ei ole koko polku paikkaan, minne loki.txt:een pitäisi mennä.
<tale> Mkaysi: Eipäs.
<tale> Syynä on service, joka on scripti. Se käynnistelee komentoja hakemistoista jotka ei ole cronin oletuspolussa.
<tale> Kun pistin PATH= rimpsun crontabiin niin alkoi toimimaan.
<Mkaysi> Ok
<Max^> linuxilla on kyll kätevä ku ei ole tarvetta sille putty ohjelmalle :)
<Max^> putty on kyll aika surkea ku tätä ssh komentoa on tottunu käyttämään
<Mkaysi> Ja kun ~/.ssh/config sisältää kaiken tarvittavan
<Max^> mitäs tuo kanavan +z tekee
<Tekno_> zorro
<Max^> ok
<gildean> ehkä ssh:ta vieläkin kätevämpi on nautiluksen suora tuki sftp:lle
<Aku506> Max: http://goo.gl/hyxfV
<Aku506> Se on kyllä kätevä
<Max^> ok
<gildean> joka kyllä käyttää suoraan toisaalta ssh:ta, että sikäli aika typerästi sanottu
<gildean> mutta pointti oli varmaan selkeä
<Mkaysi> Max^: Näyttää kanavaoperaattoreille vaiennettujen viestit ja niiden keillä ei ole voicea viestit, jos kanava on +m.
<Mkaysi> Ja tuo imgtfy linkki etsi +f:ää, eli ohjausta toiselle kanavalle
<Aku506> #¤%())¤/&)("!#&%¤ Miten mä  noin mmokasin
<Aku506> No jaa. Sammalla sivulla varmmaaankin
<Aku506> pahoittelnee kirjoitusirheeitä, mutta neetti niinn hiitaalla ettei tule kirjoittamiisessta mittään
<Max^> ok
<Max^> kaikkea kans
<Aku506> Office lataantumassa...
<elias_a> Repoistahan se asennetaan :O
<StaffRingedSeal> ladata se silti tarttee
<StaffRingedSeal> tavalla tai toisella
<Aku506> M$ Office kylläkin. Sitä ei repoista saa. Mutta tarvii ne silti ladata
<Finnish> Mikä on helpoin tapa polttaa .vob tiedosto dvd:lle?
<mjr> se on muuten hyvä kysymys, dvdauthor on viime aikoina muuttunut niin ettei se ole enää kauhean helppoa ainakaan vanhoilla tiedoilla (itte oon käyttänyt vanhaa dvdauthor-versiota...)
<Finnish> Kokeilen just devede:llä
<Finnish> Kun oli tommonen parin tunnin mittainen nauha kdenlivellä, se ehdotti että tuuttaa sen ulos vob-muodossa jos haluaa polttaa dvd:lle niin sit tuuppasin sen semmosena
<Finnish> Sit tulikin mieleen että entäs sit seuraavaks..
<Finnish> Onnistuuko jos polttaa sen vaan braserolla?
<mjr> en usko
<mjr> ainakaan siis siten että siitä tulis dvd-soittimella katsottava
<Finnish> Joo ei onnaa
<Finnish> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1388676
<Finnish> Kokeilen tota
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Wty6lo -> [ubuntu] Howto Burn VOB using K3b - Ubuntu Forums
<Finnish> Damn!
<Finnish> Tai siis kokeilen just
<Finnish> Ei onnannu tuolla
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-04
<jupenur> mun lucidista hävis toi kellohärpäke ylänurkasta
<jupenur> tai ensin se meni jumiin
<jupenur> käynnistin paneelin uudestaan
<jupenur> ja nyt siinä kellon paikalla on vaan musta viiva
<tale> jupenur: Saako oikealla hiiren painikkeella siinä kohtaa toiminnon "Lisää paneeliin"?
<jupenur> tarkalleen siinä yhen pikselin levysen viivan kohdalla ei
<jupenur> muualla toki
<tale> jupenur: Lisää kello johonkin muuhun kohtaan. Jos se toimii siinä, poista se toimimaton kellohärpäke ja lisää kello siihen.
<jupenur> paitsi että tuolla valikossa ei näy koko kelloa enää
<jupenur> tai ainakaan en löydä
<jupenur> mikäköhän sen pitäis olla nimeltään?
<jupenur> enkä näe mitään keinoa millä ton rikkinäisen sais pois
<jupenur> ei kun nyt löytyi
<jupenur> "Kello"
<jupenur> mut eipä toimi
<jupenur> nyt on kaks mustaa viivaa
<czr> maybe your time has run out.
<czr> no time like the present.
<jupenur> "heh"
<czr> joo, sori :-)
<czr> ne paneliharpakkeet on mul ollu aina vahan sellaisia et outoilee. mut kaytan vanhempia releaseja lahinna
<tale> jupenur: Jos paneeli on vallan sekaisin, kokeile toisella käyttäjällä. Jos siellä on paneeli toimiva, vika lienee käyttäjän asetuksissa.
<jupenur> paneeli toimii muuten hyvin
<jupenur> kello vaan ei
<tale> jupenur: Välistä ne on mennyt toivottoman sekaisin, korjannut olen kirjautumalla ulos ja poistamalla käyttäjän kotihakemistosta kaikki työpöytäympäristön asetustiedostot. Sitten kun kirjautuu sisään, luodaan uudet oletusarvoilla olevat asetukset ja homma toimii.
<tale> jupenur: Jos vika tosiaan ainoastaan kellossa, asetustyökalulla voisi koittaa säätää sitä kelloa, ehkä korjaus onnistuisi niiinkin.
<UrB> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/46956/dfhgg - olisipa miellyttävä tietää toimiiko tuo linuxissa suoraan tai kohtuullisella vaivalla - google sanoi : ei tietoa, mutta edellinen 2.1 versio pitäisi toimia
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qGHdSX -> A-Link BlueUSB4 Dongle Bluetooth 4.0 USB-adapteri | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<elias_a> Mikäs Oneiricissä on normityökalu cd-levyn rippaamiseen? Äänicd:n siis?
<Mkaysi> Banshee tai jos muut kuin oletuksena olevat ohjelmat kelpaavat niin Musiikkimaija (sound-juicer)
<elias_a> Osaakos tuo Bansheekin ripata?
<elias_a> Yllätys... en tuota tajunnutkaan.
<Mkaysi> Muistaakseni sen pitäisi osata
<tumppu> osaa se
<tumppu> henk.koht. mä rippaan mieluiten bansheella
<elias_a> Mites Bansheessa annetaan tuntemattoman esittäjän levylle nimi?
<tumppu> klikkaa jotain kappaletta ja sieltä "Muokkaa kappaleen tietoja" tms
<tumppu> sieltä saa asettaa albumin nimen yms
<elias_a> tumppu: Missäs rippauksen asetukset ovat? En meinaa löytää.
<tumppu> bansheen asetuksista "Lähdekohtainen" ja pudotusvalikosta valitaan Audio-Cd
<elias_a> Huh - onpas tuossa käännös - lähdekohtainen :O
<elias_a> Pitää oikein mielenkiinnosta kysellä kääntäjiltä, että mikäs tuossa on ollut alkuperäinen termi.
<tumppu> saksaks on ainakin käännetty samalla logiikalla
<elias_a> Eli?
<elias_a> Mitä se saksaksi on?
<tumppu> Quellspezifisch
<skfin> tumppu...
<elias_a> tumppu: Tuttuja kavereita ovat nuo kääntäjät.
<tumppu> mitä :P
<elias_a> Mitäs se alkukielellä on?
<skfin> Jännä, kuinkakohan vanhoja open-tran.eu:n tietokannat on?
<skfin> Ei löydy koko termiä, olisin juuri tarkistanut asian
<tumppu> oiskohan virtuaalikoneista joku englanniks
<skfin> "Source Specific" on originaali
<skfin> Tohon sopisi joku "Lähteen mukaan" ehkä paremmin
<elias_a> Joo - vähän harhaanjohtava.
<elias_a> Pitänee korjata.
<skfin> Jos ne on niinkuin lähteen perusteella jaotellut asetukset
<elias_a> No juuri niin ne on.
<skfin> "Translated and reviewed by Ville-Pekka Vainio on 2011-01-23"
<skfin> vpv :D
<elias_a> Joo - löysin sen kyllä.
<elias_a> Lokalisoinnilla jo mouruan.
<skfin> Jaa.
<skfin> Ainiin, mihinkäs väliin minä sieltä olen pudonnut
<skfin> Toimiiko zeipin linkkeri jo...
<elias_a> Tota noin - nyt olis hyvät neuvot kalliita.
<re-G> elias_a: noh
<elias_a> Avovaimon 64-bittisellä kivellä varustettu Acer Aspire 5100 ei suostu nukahtamaan.
<elias_a> Onkos tunnettuja virransäästöbugeja?
<re-G> auts, nuo on kurjia debugattavia
<re-G> siis suspend-ongelmat
<elias_a> Kokeillaas alkuun KVG-menetelmää.
<re-G> tää on aspire 5040 romu, eikä oo suspend toiminu sitten 8.04:n
<elias_a> Hyvä puoli asiassa on että hän on Oneiriciin muuten tyytyväinen.
<re-G> 5044 jopa
<elias_a> Kaikkihan ne Acerit on romuja :P
<re-G> oon aikoja sitte luopunu käyttämästä suspendia - vaikka se toimiski nii syö akun tyhjiin ku unohtaa pidemmäks aikaa suspendiin
<re-G> sit on fs taas solmussa
<elias_a> Tiedossa oleva bugi tuo on: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2011-11/msg37322.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/l8V684 -> ubuntu-bugs - [Bug 894308] Re: [Acer Aspire 5100] suspend/resume failure - msg#37322 - OSDir.com
<lubotu3`> Launchpad bug 894308 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Acer Aspire 5100] suspend/resume failure" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894308
<zevik> Did finland abolish the 1 and 2 cent coins?
<zevik> the Euro.
<zevik> I noticed that supermarkets and shops in the Netherlands do not use the two smallest coins anymore either.
<zevik> They round everything off to the nearest fivefold in cents.
<zevik> It is hypocritical
<Lasolin> same here
<Myrtti> never had them
<zevik> On the one hand they are still playing the psychological game of having prices like € 0.99, € 39.98 or € 999.99 (Just under 1000! I buy it!), while on the other hand they round those amounts off so you are paying the full amount anyway. They fool you twice
<Myrtti> they don't round them off if you use plastic to pay
<zevik> It also invites inflation
<zevik> it is not interesting for shops to price things ending in 1, 2, 6 or 7 cent this way
<Myrtti> which most people do anyway
<zevik> They lose something every time then.
<zevik> It is profitable to have them end in 3, 4, 8 or 9, because they win something every time
<zevik> the rounding off only takes place after summing the unrounded prices, so it may go either way and is balanced out over time. but this isnt true for those who only buy one or few items (like people who live alone); they mostly lose as prices typically end in 8 or 9
<Myrtti> zevik: we do have #ubuntu-fi-en as well if you want to participate into the Finnish Ubuntu community in English - it's not too noisy but there's discussion there at times anyway
<Myrtti> (Finns are welcome too)
<Myrtti> TL;DR.
<Myrtti> seuraava!
<andyn> :-D
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-05
<elias_a> Huomenta. Olikos se niin, että Sunin javaa ei enää Oneiricin repoissa ole?
<elias_a> Pitäisi saada Sammon verkkopankkipaske toimimaan.
<Aku506> Ei taida löytyä mutta se ei silti estä asentamista
<elias_a> Eli suoraan sunilta deb-pakettia etsimään :>
<Aku506> Lucidin java näyttäis toimivan
<Aku506> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=41101.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/R7GZg8 -> Ubuntu 11.10 Sun/Oracle Java?[RATKAISTU]
<elias_a> Höh. http://www.sampopankki.fi/fi-fi/Henkiloasiakkaat/Verkkopankki/TarvitsetkoApua/TarkistaTietokoneesi/Pages/TarkistaTietokoneesi.aspx väittää että mulla on Sunin java tässä...
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qSyQLd -> Tarkista tietokoneesi
<elias_a> Milläs toi kertoo komentoriviltä versionsa?
<elias_a> Jaa - se olikin -version eikä sama kahdella viivalla....
<Aku506> Noin tarkastusjutut nyt näyttää mitä sattuu
<elias_a> Ja tuo automaatti tulkitsee OpenJDK:n Sunin Javaksi...
<elias_a> Mennääs noilla foorumin ohjeilla.
<elias_a> Tuollahan se toimii kun pistää sen PPA:n.
<Max^> onko ubuntussa muuten mahdollista päivittää uusin kernel apt-get systeemillä
<tale> Max^: Jos se kernel on repossa niin sitten voi. Muuten ei.
<n1ko> tai jos lisää third party repon josta moinen sattuisi löytyyn
<tale> Max^: Jos haluat kernelin jota ei missään repossa ole, nouda lähdekoodit ja käännä itse. Siihen oli apupaketti jossa tulee mukana kaikki tarvittava.
<Myrtti> saavutettava hyöty on kyseenalainen usimmissa tapauksissa
<tale> Myrtti: Totta kyllä. Mutta sitähän ei asiakas kysynyt.
<Myrtti> jep
<Max^> no sitä kääntämistä en halua niin siksi kysyin
<Max^> mietin vaan että onko toiminta debian tyylistä että softat on aina vanhoja vaikka olis paljon uudempiakin
<Myrtti> no uudempi ei välttämättä tee softasta parempaa
<tale> Max^: Debian tyyli on, että vakaa julkaisu toimii luotettavasti. Jos tämä ei kelpaa, pitää käyttää jotain muuta jakelua.
<Max^> ok
<tale> Max^: Tosin Debian kelpaa silloinkin, sillä tarjolla on epävakaa -jakelu, jossa on toimimattomuustakuu.
<Max^> miten voi olla turvallista käyttää vuosia vanhaa kerneliä jos on uudempikin jo
<tale> Max^: Miksi se ei olisi turvallista?
<Max^> joku 2.6 ku uusin olis vissiin 3.2
<Myrtti> koska siihen on tulee turvallisuuspäivityksiä?
<Max^> ok
<tale> Tulee ne turvallisuuspäivitykset myös siihen 2.6 kerneliin.
<Myrtti> yleensäkin näissä asioissa täytyy aina muistaa kysyä että "miksi haluat päivittää, mitä pyrit saavuttamaan päivityksellä"
<tale> Max^: Jos sinulla on tiedossa tietoturvavika joka on korjattu 3.x sarjan ytimissä mutta ei Ubuntun 10.04 tai Debian 6.0 2.6-sarjan ytimessä, niin kerro jotta se saadaan korjattua.
<Max^> korjaako joku muka niitä vanhoja ohjelmia
<Myrtti> jos vastaus on "koska uudempi", niin sitten ei kannata päivittää. Jos vastaus on "koska laitteistoni tarvitsee version x.y.z" tai "koska uusi versio korjaa bugin abc joka estää minua tekemästä erittäin tärkeää tehtävää" niin sitten ehkä kannattaa päivittää
<n1ko> Max^: tottakai, siksi niille on lifetimet merkattu
<Max^> no yleensä tulee aina vastaus käännä itse
<tale> Max^: Vanhat ohjelmat nimenomaan korjataan. Uusissa versioissa korjauksia ei vielä ole, koska viat on vielä löytymättä.
<n1ko> en tiedä keltä oot kysynyt, mutta tuo nyt on aika väärin
<Myrtti> https://plus.google.com/109995262342451767357/posts/h2azVJTs1qh
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Cq9jDd -> Linux - Google+ - Linux 2.6.32.58 is now released.Note, this is the LAST…
<Myrtti> 4 Mar 2012
<Max^> ite ku käännän jotain järjestelmän osia nii sama että laittaa heti asentumaan uudestaan sen
<Myrtti> onnea valitsemallasi tiellä
<Max^> kuten joku gentoon kerneli :/
<Max^> kyllä se hienosti hajos juu
<Max^> puol päivää kääntää jotain turhaan
<Max^> tässä sentään on apt-get nii ei tarvii
<tale> Max^: Ahaa, sitten sinua ehkä kiinnostaa Debianin Experimental -jakelu. Se on vielä enemmän hajalla kuin epävakaa.
<Max^> ...
<Max^> oli mulla testing joskus ja hyvin toimi silloin
<tale> Debian Gnu/Linux on universaali käyttöjärjestelmä, kelpaa jokaiselle käyttäjälle ja joka käyttöön. Ubuntukin jää monipuolisuudessa toiseksi.
<Max^> lähinnä mietin vaan jos siinä 10 versioa uudemmassa olisi uusi toiminto tai jotain
<tale> Max^: Juu, se on hyvä miettiä.
<Max^> mut hyvä sitten jos turvallisia ovat
<n1ko> kannattaa muistaa että usein distrojen softissa on backportattuja featureita
<Max^> ok
<teamahma> Kuinka saisin master volumen yli 100%?
<teamahma> Kannetavassa äänet liian hiljaisella
<teamahma> Alsamixerissä kaikki täysillä
<teamahma> Tuolla paneelissa olevalla vehkeellä saa äänen vähän yli 100%, mutta se ei tallennu se asetus
<japfin> kiina reissulla multa evättiin pääsy keskustelualueelle kiina ipstä johtuen. Voisiko joku ystävällisesti poistaa eston? eli, japfin. Kiitos!
<teamahma> Pulseaudioa rustaamalla sain volumen suurrmmaksi
<awallin> onko muilla invertoidut värit viimeisimmän flash-pluginin kanssa? (esim youtube). käytössä on ubuntu 11.10, nvidia-gpu
<Echramath> Ei ole kyllä kuulunut ainakaan minään yleisongelmana.
<awallin> tämä: https://bugbase.adobe.com/index.cfm?event=bug&id=3109467      youtuubi toimii html5-moodissa, mutta jotkut saitit pakottaa käyttämään flash:iä..
<pesasa> Mulla oli toissapäivänä, muttei enää eilen.
<pesasa> Olisko ollut jonkun päivityksen jälkeen.
<pesasa> Eikä siis kaikki värit vaan punainen ja sininen olivat vaihtaneet paikkaa.
<pesasa> Korjaan. On nuo värit vieläkin sekaisin.
<awallin> hm, ok. googletus ehdottais että "hardware acceleration" pois päältä vois toimia. html5-youtube huudattaa prosessorituuletinta kyllä enemmän kuin flash-youtube..
<awallin> pesasa: nvidia kortti/ajuri ?
<pesasa> Nvidia binääriajureilla.
<pesasa> Nähtävästi osa youtube-videoista käyttää html5-videota ja osa Flashia. Siksi kuvittelin, että tuo oli korjaantunut.
<teamahma> Taino, tietääkö joku miten tuon max volumen saisi suuremmaksi? Siis volume 100%
<Echramath> Yhteentoista asti?
<teamahma> Mm, siis niin että master volume olisi suurempi tuo 100% kuin mitä se nyt on.
<teamahma> Siis että 100% olisi esim nykyinen 200%
<teamahma> Echramath pysytkö mukana?
<Echramath> Kunhan kommentoi konseptin näennäistä järjettömyyttä.
<Echramath> Voisko siellä olla joku toinen mikseri piilossa?
<teamahma> Kaikki on täysillä. Mutta tuolta graafisesta saa yli 100%, mutta se ei pysy siellä jos uudelleenkäynnistää
<tale> teamahma: Oletko kokeillut miksereiden muitakin säätöjä? Siellä on monta namikkaa jotka vaikuttaa kokonaisäänenvoimakkuuteen.
<tale> teamahma: Itsekin joutunut peukaloimaan montaa jotta saa äänenvoimakkuuden kohtuulliselle tasolle.
<tale> teamahma: Lisäksi vahvistimesta kannattaa katsoa johdot ja kytkimet on oikein.
<Myrtti> pulseaudion nykyisistä säätimistähän sen volan saa yli 100%
<Echramath> Tuleeko katto vastaan?
<teamahma> Kannettavan vakio kaiuttimet
<heikkiket> eikös Pulseaudion ominaisuus ole tuo yhteentoista meno eli yli 100% boostaus? Eli Alsa ei sitä tarjoa
<mjr> Tarviiko joku Helsingissä linux-tuellista antenniverkon (dvb-t) tuplavirittimellistä digi-tv-tikkua, ei t2 (l. hd), ei maksukanavia (minun tietääkseni)? Poishakuhintaan Pihlajistosta tai ens viikolla taas Kumpulasta. Tai huomenna keskustasta tarkemmin sovittavana hetkenä Iron Sky -näytöksen ympärillä.
<tabasko> http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/fallout
<tabasko> täältä wineen vähän pelattavaa
<tabasko> fallout ilmaiseksi :3
<mjr> Ei ainakaan suorilta toiminu 11.10:n wine-versiossa muuten. En jaksanu säätää, mutta kyllä se raportoidusti toimii jollain versiolla joo.
<ninnnu> joko gog.com toimii muuten vain epävakaasti tai sitten NoScript rikkoo asioita vaikka kaikki tarvittava pitäs olla sallittuna..
<heikkiket> eikös toi Fallout toimi ihan suorilteen? Ainaki kämppiksen 10.04:n päällä muistaakseni pyöri ongelmitta kun sitä tuossa syksyllä pelasi
<heikkiket> Aika hyvin toi Wine jo nykyään tukee tommosia vanhempia pelejä
<mjr> no en kokeillut 10.04:lla
<mjr> hyvä jos sen versiolla toimii
<Myrtti> mjr: sulla on kanelipulla vielä päällä
<mjr> xfce
<Myrtti> tarkoitin oppeja
<Myrtti> :-P
<ninnnu> Kanelipulla on uus nimitys... Oon kuullu lähinnä palloista viime aikoina.
<Myrtti> kanelipulla, korvapuusti
<Myrtti> alushameeksi sanon myös :-P
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-06
<Arduinu> onkohan mitään keinoa saada ubuntu 12.04 muutettua tuota yläpalkkia
<Arduinu> http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/1343/asdna.png
<Arduinu> tommosta haluasin
<Arduinu> ylempi alkuperäinen almpi mitä tavoittelen
<Myrtti> en ihan heti erota mitä eroa tuossa on paitsi ikonit
<Arduinu> no ikonit
<Arduinu> ja tossa alemmasssa on terävämpi toi reuna ja muutenkin selmepi
<Arduinu> toi alempi siis tulee kun avaa dashin
<Mkaysi> Täällä ei näköjään voi puhua ilman, että Google löytää.
<heikki> freenode] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-fi] #ubuntu-fi is an official Ubuntu channel, and its  discussions are publicly logged | http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/ | #ubuntu-fi on virallinen Ubuntun  IRC-kanava, ja sillä käydyt keskustelut lokitetaan automaattisesti.
<Tm_T> Mkaysi: jep
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-07
<Finnish> 12.04 alla ja valitteloo ettei flash toimi tuliketussa
<lemonade_> mjaa, kyllä flash muuten pelittää, mutta nvidian ajureilla kaikki youtuben sisältö on smurffia
<lemonade> ää
<lemonade> mitenköhän nuo skandit noin menivät
<xander> miten muuten nokia e7 luurissa, kun siinä on ovi suite ja facebook sovellus, ja siin on kaveri listalla henkilö joka, ei näy tavallisesti koneella avatussa facebookis, miten saan poistettua sen nokian e7 luurissa, facebook sovelluksesta ?
<xander> nopeita neuvoja tarvitaan kiitos.
<teamahma> xander: #ubuntu-fi-offtopic
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-08
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Bodhi_Linux
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/oTGHMf -> 2x15 Bodhi Linux - Viikon VALO #67 | Viikon VALO
<Jakke77> saako jostain soursen että sais nuo teemat asenneltua synapticilla, siis tuohon bodhiin
<pesasa> Jaa mitkä teemat?
<Jakke77> http://art.bodhilinux.com/doku.php
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/zBrDG3 -> start    [Bodhi Art]
<Jakke77> löysin tuolta paketit jotka asentaa noi kaikki tai ainakin luulen niin :)
<Jakke77> http://appcenter.bodhilinux.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/fakExH -> Bodhi AppCenter
<pesasa> Joo, AppCenterissä oli muistaakseni paketti kaikkien teemojen asentamiseen.
<pesasa> Tai ainakin linkki.
<pesasa> Tarvittava metapaketti on: bodhi-theme-pack
<pesasa> Eli sen kun asentaa Synapticilla, niin asentuvat nuo kaikki teemat.
<Jakke77> jeps, täytyy katsoa kuinka sekasi tämänki nyt saan :)
<Jakke77> jaahas, eipä noita saakkaan niin helposti ku luulin
<Jakke77> joku bod-tiedostotyyppi ja eihän ubuntu sellasia osaa :(
<tale> Jakke77: Juu, Bodhi-Linuxin omat jutut on tarkoigettu Bodhiin, ei niiden ole tarkoitus toimia Ubuntussa.
<Jakke77> juu huomasin liian myöhään, nuo teemat jotka yksikseen asensin oli deb-paketteja ja toimii kyllä ubuntussa mutta noi missä ois kaikki oli dob-pajketteja
<Jakke77> ehkä viisain vaan asentaa koko moska kunhan jaksaa
<tale> Jakke77: Jos asennat Enlightenmentin Ubuntuun niin sitten noita teemoja vois saada toimimaan.
<pesasa> Jakke77: Jaa Ubuntuun yrität noita teemoja?
<Jakke77> juu
<pesasa> Tuolla nuo yksittäiset paketit: http://packages.bodhilinux.com/bodhi/pool/main/b/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iSzqxd -> Index of /bodhi/pool/main/b
<pesasa> Jos niitä uskaltaa kokeilla.
<Jakke77> kaikkea uskaltaa
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-02
<arsson> moro! onkos kukaan täällä saanu mirriä tai waylandia rokkaamaan?
<elias_a> Laittakaas tekin metoo-ääniä tuohon bugiin jos koskee teitä: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/865672
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 865672 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) ""Adobe Flash Player Settings" dialog does not respond to mouse clicks" [Medium,Triaged]
<elias_a> Tässä tapauksessa näyttää siltä että Unity, Compiz tai molemmat ovat molemmat rikki.
<Mirv> Nakkel: oli ruma joo
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-03
<tale> Onko Ubuntussa toimivia suomenkielisiä laskutusohjelmia muita kuin T-Lasku?
<tale> Joka osaisi Finvoicen myös.
<elias_a> Enpä osaa tuohon sanoa.
<elias_a> Erittäin mielenkiintoinen kysymys.
<woltage> http://www.verkkolaskut.fi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/DiuAYV -> Verkkolaskut.fi - Yritysten yhteinen verkkolaskutuspalvelu
<woltage> tai sitten visman severa tms.
<Rufuz> keksiikö kukaan mistä vois johtua kun yritin tehdä susen asennus usbn. ei onnannut. nyt huvikseni ajattelin ubuntu 64 asennus usbn tehdä ei sekään toimi. käynistää tämän vanhan ubuntun aina ja mulla on usb boot sectorina ja sit viel valitsin manuaalisestikkin et käynistä sieltä mut ei.
<Rufuz> Unetbootingia käyttänyt usb ison tekoon
<Rufuz> joskus vuos sitten tein puttylinuxin se toimii kuin unelma
<Rufuz> mut tota susea ja nyt ubuntua en saanut tehtyä
<Rufuz> susesta löytykin jotain keskustelua kun hain et samaa ongelmaa ollut
<Kilpuri> Rufuz: Minä tein semmoisen Ubuntu tikun Ubuntun omalla työkalulla, tosin siinä lopputuloksessa oli jotain mitä minä en ymmärtänyt..
<Rufuz> no ubuntun työkalua itsekkin käyttäisin
<Rufuz> mut se vaatii imagen
<Rufuz> ei tunnista isoa
<Rufuz> minkä latasin ubuntusuomen sivuilta
<Rufuz> toi unetbooting on kyl suuniteltu linux usbn tekoon
<Kilpuri> ÖÖ. minkä vaatii...saahan sen imuroitua netistä. (siis asennus ISOn)
<Rufuz> et ei siin pitäis olla häikkää
<Rufuz> niin ison saa ladattua
<Rufuz> mutta ubuntun työkalu ei tunnista isoa
<Rufuz> vaan imagen
<Rufuz> no teen huomen dvdn :D
<Rufuz> ja kokeilen sillä :D
<Rufuz> dvdn kans ainenkaan pitäis mitään kikkailuja olla kun niitä tehnyt iät ja ajat
<Rufuz> toi usb vaan tuntuu olevan ubuntulle hankala pala
<Rufuz> puppynkin kans joutui jotain kikkaileen et sai sen tehtyä
<paasi> hei miten pääsen tästä eroon
<paasi> Peer certificate cannot be authenticated with known CA certificates]
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-05
<Co2-> saiskos täältä ideoita HDMI ongelmaan?
<Co2-> tarkemmin sanottuna viellä hdmi ääni ongelmaan
<sippis> kysy pois niin tietää vasta sitten onko ideoita ;p
<Co2-> aivan totta! :D
<Co2-> tarteis tietää miten saan äänet integroidusta äänipiiristä hdmi:n kautta töllöön joka olis ainut näyttö kyseiselle koneelle, ubuntu 12.04 ja korttina on nvidia gtx460
<Co2-> nvidian ajurit olen laittanut
<Co2-> sekä selannut tsiljoona eri sivua ja kokeillut sitä sun tätä mutta en saavieläkään toimimaan
<Co2-> noin
<Co2-> alsamixerista olen poistanut mutet
<Co2-> olen ihan ummikko tän linuksin kanssa
<Co2-> tv olis koneella ainoana näyttönä
<reaby1> ninnnu_ ping
<Co2-> siksi tuota yritän saada toimimaan
<Co2-> hdmi:n kautta
<Co2-> kokeiltuna on dvi-hdmi adapterin kautta ja sit ihan kortin omalla mini hdmi->hdmi adapterin kautta
<Co2-> kortin oma mini hdmi liitin siis
<ninnnu_> reaby1: kerro
<reaby1> priva -->
<Co2-> on kytkettynä tv:ssä hdmi 1 joka on hdmi/dvi paikka ja ohjeiden mukaan myös kykenevä ääneen
<Co2-> siinäpä tuo ny pätkittäin kerrottuna jos joku pysy kärryllä asiassa
<Co2-> jaa niin ja sit oli toinen ongelma kun tuota konetta käyttää logitech dinovo minin kautta xbmc ohjelmaa niin hetken päästä se rupee sekoilemaan/lagaamaan.
<Co2-> bluetooth yhteys kyseisessä näppiksessä
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-06
<paasi_> hoi osaateko käyttää psybnc ?
<anacron> nimi kuulostaa tutulta
<paasi_> perusbounceri
<paasi_> tää o vaa iha tiltis koko hässäkkä:D
<anacron> mut toisaalta bouncer on vähän turha kun irssiä nykyään pyörittää
<paasi_> nooo mut mul oli käytös tommone julkine bnc ni aattelin tunkee tommose toho mun ubuntulle ni saa iha oman :)
<paasi_> mut nyt se sit tilttas ku vähä poistin rivei conffist, eikä auta et lisää ne
<anacron> eiköhän siel puutu viel jotain tai se on viel jotenkin käynnissä eikä oo suostunu lukee sitä päivitettyy tiedostoo tms.
<paasi_> jep
<paasi_> mut se et miten sen saa suljettuu
<paasi_> :D
<gildean> killall psybnc
<gildean> ehkä
<paasi_> en pääse ku uuden portin kautta siihe mut en saa suljettuu toista käyttäjää
<paasi_> hmm
<paasi_> koitetaa
<paasi_> ei auta
<gildean> jos ei tolla mee, ni sitten: killall -9 psybnc
<paasi_> taisin tuota jo koittaa
<paasi_> mikäs tuo 9 on ?
<anacron> nii no oletuksel et sen prosessin nimi on psybnc
<paasi_> wow :)
<paasi_> toimi
<gildean> signaali
<gildean> -9 on sigkill
<gildean> eli tappaa prosessin väkisin
<paasi_> eli tappaa kaiken
<paasi_> joo
<paasi_> hyvä tieto
<paasi_> :)
<paasi_> kiitti
<gildean> np
<paasi_> mites sit onks tää amatöörimoka, eli mulla ei rullaa ku yks käyttäjä tuol mun buntussa
<paasi_> ja kaikki sen alla
<paasi_> eli adminina
<paasi_> pitäiskö olla toine etäyhteyksille ja tämmösille bnc jne muille jutuille ?
<paasi_> "rajotetuin oikeuksin"
<paasi_> vai onko merkitytä ?
<gildean> no ei se oikeestaan oo admini, se on vaan käyttäjä jolla on sudo-oikeudet
<gildean> eli jos ajat ilman sudoa, niin oikeudet on peruskäyttäjän oikat
<paasi_> njoo
<paasi_> mut ulkopuolisii ajatellen
<anacron> sudo käskyllä lainataan hetkeks rootin oikeuksia
<paasi_> jos joku nyt innostuu haxaa mun koneelle ni oisko siit suojaa enempi et ois joku toine käyttäjänimi ja sit vaa pelkästää tuo oikee millä ajaa kaikki komennot
<anacron> jos salasana on heikko on toki mahdollista että joku saa rootin oikeudet sun käyttäjän kautta
<gildean> no en ite antais sudo-oikilla varustettua käyttäjää kellekkään kehen en luottas
<paasi_> nii
<paasi_> juu ei
<paasi_> mut näin yleisesti meinasin vaa noita käyttäjiä
<paasi_> et onko väliä et onko 1 vai 2
<paasi_> et nro. 2 ei pääse käsiks roottii millää ja nro.1 pääsee
<paasi_> ja nro2 ajais kaikki
<gildean> eipä siitä mitään haittaakaan oo, muuta kun rasittava vaihdella käyttäjää kun haluu asentaa jotain tjsp.
<gildean> ite oon aika laiska ja käytän vaan suoraan sudo-oikat omaavaa käyttäjää
<paasi_> juu
<paasi_> no näin mulla se nyt on
<paasi_> kuhan vaa kelailin vaihtoehtoi kun joskus opastettiin jossain ohjeessa että luo "uusi käyttäjä"
<paasi_> ja poista tältä tietyt oikeudet
<anacron> jos käytät vaan itse sitä konetta niin eipä sillä niin väliä
<paasi_> jeps
<anacron> voit tietty ottaa sudon pois käytöstä ja käyttää roottia
<paasi_> ni
<paasi_> no mut joo. eikai sitä tarvii
<paasi_> osasko joku sitä spybnc:stä käyttää? en saaa sitte millää ip:tä piiloo
<Kilpuri> su --
<paasi_> siis vhostii vaihettuu
<paasi> hoi, saako tuota bnc ees toimimaa jos se on täs natin takana kaikki samassa?
<paasi> et se pyöris tos mun ubuntulla ja täs winukal ois clientti
<mjr> jos tarkoitat että saako saman natin takana olevalta koneeltasi yhteyden toiseen, niin saa
<paasi> juu saa
<paasi> mut oon vaa iha pihal ton bnc:n kanssa
<paasi> :D
<paasi> en saa vhostii siihe tai siis omaa ip:tä piiloo milllää
<paasi> toimii kyllä niinku pitää mut ei onnistu tuo
<paasi> et se yhistää sen jotenki kyllä sen kautta mut ei oikein
<Kilpuri> [22:09]	paasi	en saa vhostii siihe tai siis omaa ip:tä piiloo milllää  <---höh. Miten toi eroaa siitä, että käyttäisit IRCiä ilman BNCtä? Siis johonkin se AUTH laitetaan ja samaan paikkaa /mode  nick +x.
<Kilpuri> Sille palvelimelle on annettu tietysti joku kiva nimi.
<paasi> joo
<paasi> mut se ei silti yhistä siihe "kivaan" nimeen
<paasi> :D
<paasi> http://old.honeynet.org/scans/scan28/sol/5/mirror/psyBNC.htm#setup
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/NsGPMH -> An Introduction to psyBNC 2.3.1
<Kilpuri> Minulla ei ole kokemusta, mutta ajattelin aloittaa ohjelmoinnin opettelun vaikka IRC botin kyhäämisestä.
<paasi> ton mukaa mä nyt yritän sitä setvii mut ei ni ei
<paasi> no botti mulla kyllä pyörii tuol
<paasi> :)
<paasi> ja toimii hyvi
<paasi> sama asia sekin
<paasi> mut haluun bnc:n
<paasi> )
<paasi> mut sit ku yhistän "omalle servulle" ni sit on kyllä ip:T ja kaikki muut piilossa
<Kilpuri> En kyllä tajunnut, mutta eikös noi yleensä näytä itselle sen "oikean". Eihän sitä muuten hallinnoitaisi jne.
<Kilpuri> Eikös se idea ole sillein, että BNC elää omaa elämäänsä ja siihen BNChen (vhostiin) otetaan yhteys.
<Kilpuri> paasi millä serverillä kokeilet tota?
<Kilpuri> siis uakenet vai joku muu?
<Kilpuri> Q*
<paasi> Q
<paasi> juu
<paasi> sinne mä sitä yritän saada toimii
<paasi> kyl se siel pysyy vaikka suljenki irkin mut ei se piilota ip
<paasi> tiedä sit
<paasi> :D
<paasi> käyn just asetuksii ehkä 50. kertaa läpi
<Kilpuri> No olethan kokeillut  http://webchat.quakenet.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/oNSizy -> QuakeNet Web IRC (qwebirc)
<Kilpuri> siis jollain muulla nickillä olet katsonut /whois paasi
<paasi> siis joo joo
<paasi> sama clientti tää mircci mut yhistin uusiks vaan tuon toisen bnc:n kautta ja sit iha quakenetin osoitteen kautta eri nickeillä
<paasi> eiks toi riitä ?
<Kilpuri> kai se riittää, kunhan olet eri NICKillä siellä (eri clientillä)
<paasi> noh, mulla oli siellä 3 eri nickkii samaa aikaa yhistettynä 3 eri paikasta :D
<paasi> mut täl samal softal
<paasi> Kilpuri pitääkö mun nyt tehä uus vhosti apacheen ?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-07
<elias_a> Kaatuileeko muilla Nautilus 12.10 64-bit Ubuntussa?
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Walma
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TsQTc6 -> 3x15 Walma - Viikon VALO #119 | Viikon VALO
<Kilpuri> pesasa:   Joku kysyi joskus, että onko semmoista "jukeboxia" josta saisi nopeasti erilaisia efektejä johonkin tapahtumiin..
<pesasa> Ääniefektejä?
<pesasa> Minkälaisiin tapahtumiin?
<Kilpuri> pesasa	Minkälaisiin tapahtumiin?  <--olikohan idea, että jos sählypelissä joku tekee maalin jne.
<elias_a> Kilpuri: YLE:n tehostearkisto on muistaakseni on osittain julkaistu vapaalla lisenssillä.
<elias_a> Äh. Urheilua.
<elias_a> :D
<Kilpuri> siis kyllä niitä ääniä saa ja voi tehdä itsekkin, mutta kyse oli semmoisesta, että saisi nopeasti valittua sen äänen ja ehkä puhuttua päällekkin.
<Kilpuri> Itselläni kävi mielessä, että vaikka lintujen ääniä kaivelisi johonkin tietokilpailuun.
<Kilpuri> voihan VLCllä soittaa minkä tahansa biisin, mutta noiden pitäisi olla jotenkin nopeasti otettavissa. Ei tämä minua paljoa liikuta, mutta tulipahan mieleeni, että tämmöistä keskustelua on joskus käyty.
<pesasa> Itse tekisin melkein vaan jonkun yksinkertaisen html5-sivun audio-tageilla ja isoilla kuvakkeilla tms.
<elias_a> Mä haluaisin kyllä käyttää tuollaista näppäimistöllä, mieluiten erillisellä numeronäppäimistöllä.
<pesasa> No ei tuo näppäimistön käyttöä pois sulje. :-)
<elias_a> Ei tietty.
<pesasa> Olen jotain tollaista yksinkertaista käyttöliittymää pohtinut ton meidän 2+-vuotiaan käytettäväksi.
<Kilpuri> Saattaisin jopa osata tehdä tommoisen. Tulipahan vaan mieleeni, että joku on varmasti jo tehnytkin.
<elias_a> Vanhojen mod-trackereiden hengesstä olisi hieno tehdä jokin tuollainen häkkyrä.
<Kilpuri> minäkin olen miettinyt jotain yksinkertaista käyttöliittymää. Oikeastaan UCKn käyttöä. Tekisin semmoisia yhden asian Ubuntuja.
<Kilpuri> Se pankkirompun teko ohje oli foorumilla UCK oppaaksi tarkoitettu. Jos nyt tekisi vaikka ton HTML5 sivun jollekkin 2+v. käyttäjälle, niin se pitäisi saada semmoiseksi, että sillä ei voi tehdä yhtään mitään "ylimääräistä" (sekoittaa)
<paasi> moro
<Kilpuri> http://www.freesound.org/
<Fibubot> http://www.freesound.org/ -> Freesound.org - Freesound.org
<paasi> tiättekö tost freedns:sässtä jotai
<paasi> http://freedns.afraid.org
<IhqTzup> Minulla on käytössä.
<paasi> lähetinki just jonku jutun eteenpäi mis menee 24h et taisin hiffaa sen homman
<paasi> ehkä
<paasi> :D
<paasi> IhqTzup eikse noin mee ?
<IhqTzup> En ihan ymmärtänyt mitä tarkoitat.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-31
<UbuntuNuubi> Miten tämä mokkula toimii ubuntussa?
<Kilpuri> mikä mokkula?
<Kilpuri> onko sim-kortti kysely pois päältä?
<UbuntuNuubi> huawein E sarjaa oleva
<UbuntuNuubi> En ole laittanut sitä pois.
<UbuntuNuubi> Saunalahden mokkula kyseessä.
<Kilpuri> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=45709.0  <--tossa on jotain tekstiä, mutta aloita siitä että otat sen PIN-kyselyn pois.
<Fibubot> -> Nettiyhteyden avaaminen laitteella Huawei E3276
<Kilpuri> Noissa on ollut jotain säätämistä, mutta miten se nyt onkaan sattunut, että minun kavereillani mokkula on ruvennut toimimaan heti sen pin kyselyn poiston jälkeen, kunhan on muistanut laittaa kortin oikein päin mokkulaan.
<Kilpuri> Joku viisaampi voi jatkaa tästä...
<UbuntuNuubi> Jos tuon firmwaren saisi winellä toimimaan..
<Kilpuri> ei se voi olla niin...
<mjr> winellä ei yleensä tehdä mitään mikä saisi rautaa toimimaan
<Kilpuri> niin ja muutenkin nämä asiat täytyy saada toimimaan Ubuntussa suoraan tai mutkan kautta, ei voida lähteä ajattelemaan jotain wineä. (joku netfliks tai muu televisio sitten erikseen)
<UbuntuNuubi> Sain juutupe oppalla toimimaan mokkulan ubuntussa. Unlockkasin simkortin.
<Kilpuri> just niin.
<UbuntuNuubi> Mokkula oli huawei e3131
<UbuntuNuubi> Sain dna:n mokkulan toimimaan mutta saunalahdessa jokin vika kun ei toimi.
<Kilpuri> hyvä tietää tuokin vaikka en muista enää huomenna
<UbuntuNuubi> Saunalahden mokkula on Huawei e353
<Kilpuri> http://linux.fi/wiki/Huawei_E353
<Fibubot> -> Huawei E353 – Linux.fi
<UbuntuNuubi> ^^kiitos linkistä.
<Kilpuri> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+Huawei+e353
<Fibubot> -> Let me google that for you
<UbuntuNuubi> Googlella olen yrittänyt etsiä vikaa
<UbuntuNuubi> Toimii ! Windowssiin ei enää siirtymistä!
<UbuntuNuubi> Voiko tuolla wubilla asennella puhtaan asennuksen tyhjään osioon?
<tale> Toimiiko Huawein E3131 mokkula uusissa Ubuntuissa? 12.04:ään tein vikailmoituksen, muttei ole merkitty sitä olisi korjattu. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch-data/+bug/1192297
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1192297 in usb-modeswitch-data (Ubuntu) "Huawei E3131 mobile modem not recognized" [Undecided,New]
<puhuri> joku huihai näkyi 14.04:ssä eetteriporttina
<puhuri> en valitettavasti muista mallia
<mjr> niitä on aika paljon niitä malleja, moni toki näkyykin
<mjr> evt tuosta
<tapanik> :D
<tapanik> piti vaan ihan xchat ja muu serveri
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-01
<Mikaela> Lähti jo, mutta suosittelisin enemmän HexChattia, kuin XChattia. https://hexchat.github.io/
<Fibubot> -> Home – HexChat
<UbuntuNuubi> Mikä linuxi olisi paras 2gb ram,1.8 prossu, 256mb näytönohjaimen muistia. ?
<Mirv> lähti jo, myös
<Mirv> 2GB muistia riittää vaikka Ubuntuun, mut jos on ei-64-bit/ei-PAE-prossu niin 12.04.1 http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/ubuntu-finnish-remix/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386-finnishremix.iso
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-03
<tabasko> oho, ubuntu one pistetään kiinni
<tabasko> http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<Fibubot> -> Canonical Blog
<Kilpuri> Nyt en tajunnut.
<Kilpuri> tai siis kielitaitoni / ymmärrykseni ei riitä.
<inz> Ubuntu One -palvelu sulkeutuu kesällä
<Kilpuri> Niin, mutta miksi?
<inz> Liikaa kilpaliua
<Kilpuri> Tai ihan sama se minulle, en ole tallentanut siihen mitään.
<Kilpuri> Jos se oli sillein, että eivät vakoile käyttäjiä, niin eihän toi ole mitään muuta, kuin menoa Canonicalille.
<Mirv> joo ei tolla saralla pysty kilpailemaan
<Mirv> mikäs se oli jokin kiinalainen taho joka sanoi tarjoavansa 10 teraa ilmaiseksi...
<smoinen> Mirv: kuulostaa vähän Kiinan valtion yritykseltä saada dataa haltuunsa ja tutkailtavakseen ;)
<zacura_> tai sitte ne käyttää samaa tekniikkaa ku tämä kiintolevy: http://www.neowin.net/news/fake-chinese-500-gb-external-drive-is-one-clever-paperweight-literally :P
<Fibubot> -> Fake Chinese 500 GB external drive is one clever paperweight (literally) - Neowin
<Mirv> http://www.techinasia.com/forget-box-skydrive-dropbox-tencents-10tb-free-cloud-storage-hands/
<Fibubot> -> Tencent's 10TB of free cloud storage is hands down the best
<pesasa> zacura_: Vähän sama, kun me töissä tilattiin suomalaiselta mainostilpehööriä myyvältä firmalta 1 GB:n muistitikkuja logopainatuksella.
<pesasa> Ensin tikkujen tulo kesti kuukausikaupalla, selityksinä ahtaajien lakkoa ja kiinalaista uuttavuotta.
<pesasa> Kun tikut tulivat, noin 60 % ei toiminut suunnitellussa tarkoituksessa vaan meni käyttökelvottimiksi, kun sinne yritti kopioida noin 700 MB tavaraa.
<pesasa> Kun tikun avas ja raaputti tarran pois muistipiirin päältä, oli alla teksti 512 MB (tai jopa jotain pienempää).
<puhuri> toivat vuosia sitten jotain teran usb-tikkuja kanssa - kyllähän kontrolleri raportoi minkä koon tahansa ja toimii hyvin niin kauan kuin "oikeaa" muistia riittää
<puhuri> taisi olla kanssa jotain puolen gigan luokkaa oikeasti
<elias_a> Milläs sitä muuntaisi isohkoja määriä ape-formaatin äänitiedostoja johonkin sellaiseen, jota Ubuntuun saatavat playerit osaavat soittaa?
<elias_a> Hakukone kertoi: flacon http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2046966
<Fibubot> -> [SOLVED] Install ape (monkey audio codec mac) in Ubuntu 12.04
<elias_a> Muitakin vinkkejä saa heittää.
<jjo> eikö gstreamer framworkille ole ape-plugareita?
<elias_a> Enpäs tiedä...
<elias_a> On: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/modules/gst-monkeysaudio.html
<Fibubot> ->
<elias_a> Mutta milläs soittimella noita sitten soitetaan?
<jjo> no, rhythmbox varmaan osaa ja eikös sille kde-soittimellekin ollut gstreamer backend
<jjo> ja siinä tapauksessa toki audioconverterkin muuntaa
<jjo> eikun siis soundconverter
<Mirv> elias_a: "muunna äänitiedostoja" Ubuntun sovellusvalikoimassa
<Mirv> eli tuo sound converter
<Mirv> mut vaatii tosiaan tuon gst-moduulin sitten
<elias_a> Osaakohan se kysellä sen perään itsekseen?
<elias_a> Koitan etsiä minua vähemmän linux-lukutaitoiselle konstia.
<elias_a> Mulle ei ole ikinä tullut vastaan noita ape-tiedostoja.
<jjo> tuo onkin näköjään gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg -paketissa nykyään
<jjo> mut siis luulis kyl gstreamer-pohjaiseten soittimien niitä toistavankin sellaisenaan
<elias_a> Aha. Hyvä. Kerron kaverille.
<jjo> jännä kyl, että joku on päätynyt monkey audio -kokoelman haltijaksi
<jjo> tavallaan kyl hyvä valinta, mutta ei siinä mun mielestä ole mitään mitä flacissa tai alacissa ei olisi
<jjo> ja sit taas noissa vaihtoehtoisissa on omat hyvät puolensa
<elias_a> jjo: No jos se on alunperin mäkismi niin en kyllä ihmettele.
<elias_a> jjo: Jos se on se, mikä mäkkiin on helpoimmin saatavana ja UI on toimiva, niillä mennään.
<jjo> jotenkin mä kuvittelin että ainoa mäkkimiesten ekosysteemiin saumattomasti istuva olisi alac
<jjo> kun se sit toimisi iTunesilla ja iLaitteilla
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-05
<shanttu> jassoo. muuton jälkeen laitoin ulkoisen kovon kiinni: ls: cannot access SAMSUNG: Input/output error  On ollut lisättynä fstabiin. windowsilla chkdsk tehty. mitä voin vielä yrittää?
<tale> shanttu: Mitä lsusb näyttää? entä sudo fdisk -l
<shanttu> lsusb ok, fdisk -l          /dev/sdb1   *          64  3907024064  1953512000+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<tale> shanttu: Entä mitä näyttää mount ja df -hT
<shanttu> mount   /dev/sdb1 on /media/SAMSUNG type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<shanttu> df -hT  /dev/sdb1      fuseblk   1.9T  1.3T  534G  72% /media/SAMSUNG
<tale> shanttu: Mutta komento ls -l /media/SAMSUNG ei sitten toimi?
<shanttu> ls: cannot access /media/SAMSUNG: Input/output error
<tale> shanttu: Entä sudo ls -l /media/SAMSUNG
<ninnnu> dmesg saattaa kertoa että mikä pissii
<shanttu> sudon kanssa sama error
<shanttu> mitä haen dmesgista? ainakaan grep error ei kerro mitään
<tale> shanttu: dmesg | tail -20
<tale> shanttu: Myös katso mitä tiedoston /var/log/syslog lopussa on.
<shanttu> http://pastebin.com/y9K48VwL ei hyvältä näytä
<shanttu> rauta vaihtoon?
<ninnnu> se
<Sysi> jännä että chkdsk menee läpi windowsilla
<shanttu> ei windows muutenkaan valita siitä mitään
<shanttu> defragmentkin meni läpi ihan mukavasti äsken
<shanttu> mitä näppäintä meinaa mplayerissa ( and ) Adjust audio balance in favor of left/right channel.
<shanttu> dum dum dum siis ( )
<shanttu> meen häpeämään
<Sysi> eli shift 8 ja shift 9
<shanttu> jeps
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-06
<jarileh> terves mites saisin kätevästi poistettua CR2 kuvat jpg kuvien joukosta ei viittis yks kerrallaan
<Iltsu> rm *.cr2 oikees paikassa?
<jarileh> täytyy kohta kokeilla ei oo kaikki vielä valmiita
<ninnnu> vaihtoehtoisesti nautiluksessa on "järjestä tiedostotyypin mukaan" jonka kanssa on mukava hukata kaikki nää .cr2:t
<ninnnu> en tiedä että onko, "rm *.cr2" olis myös mun ratkaisu
<Iltsu> nii kai siel semonen on, typerää jos ei oo
<ninnnu> no me puhutaan ny gnome-tuotteesta
<jarileh> juu
<ninnnu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/252771/how-to-change-default-sort-by-to-type-in-nautilus no onpa piilossa
<Fibubot> -> How to change default "sort by" to "type" in nautilus - Ask Ubuntu
<pesasa> Jor rm:llä lähteen menemään, niin voi kokeilla ensin ls:ää rm:n tilalla, ettei satu vahinkoja.
<IhqTzup> Ainakin nautiluksella voi pikanäppäimellä crtl + s valita tiedostoja patternilla. Esim *.CR2 valitsee kaikki .CR2-päätteiset tiedostot.
<jarileh> tein sen varmuuden vuoksi noin cp *.jpg /home/jari/Turkki/
<Echramat1> Ei paha.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Kevyet_Linux-jakelut
<Fibubot> -> 4x15 Kevyet Linux-jakelut - Viikon VALO #171 | Viikon VALO
<otto> onko täällä lubuntun tai xubuntun käyttäjiä?
<otto> onko molempien suomenntaso ok?
<otto> suomennnostaso
<Echramat1> En ole uskaltanut kokeilla. :)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-30
<enkxa> moi! ongelmani (joskin melko olematon) on seuraava: kryptattu swappi ei ole toiminut, jos olen itse osioinnut asennuksessa kovalevyn. miten kryptattu swappi saadaan konffaamalla jälkikäteen toimimaan?
<enkxa> cryptsetup ja luks ovat siis mulle melko tuntemattomia juttuja
<enkxa> sain ratkaistua ongelmani omatoimisesti: piti vaihtaa crypttabissa UUID-tunnus swap-osion varsinaisen laitetiedoston nimeksi
<enkxa> en tiedä oliko sillä merkitystä, kun pyyhin ja loin uudestaan tuon swap-osion
<enkxa> tavallisesti en varmuuden vuoksi edes käytä swappia, mutta nyt on tietystä syystä toinen kone käytössä ja muistia vain 1G. eipä tämän ihmeempiä, kysyn ehkä joskus jotain muutakin. adios
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-31
<Iltsu> "en varmuuden vuoksi edes käytä swappia"
<Iltsu> wat
<Tekno_> what :D
<Tekno_> logiikka D:
<Tekno_> foliohattu?
<Tekno_> joku pääsee swappiin käsiks XD
<Iltsu> nii tod. näk
<Iltsu> mut onks Ubuntu kunnon foliohatun käyttis?
<tjp> jos nyt lähtee siitä, että kryptaa massamuistit, niin musta swapista huolehtiminen on vain loogista
<tjp> kukin tavallaan, toki
<Iltsu> mullon ainaki se swappi kans kryptattu
<Mikaela> minusta vaikuttaa siltä, että swapin käyttäminen on järkevää, koska OOM aktivoituu paremmin swapilla, kun taas ilman sitä kestää pidempi aika jos ollenkaan
<Iltsu> et kyl mä niiku pitäsin sitä swappia turvallisempana, ramistahan voi onkii tietoo koneen sammuttamisen jälkee jos on tarpeeks hc!
<mjr> Tietty jos kryptaa niin swappi pitää kryptata kans. Mut onhan se tavallaan ylimääräinen riski silti, jos oikeesti NSA meinaa tulla koputtelemaan, jos ne pääsee sinne krypton sisään. Sit swapista voi löytyä vanhoja juttuja jotka ei muuten olis käyneet koko tiedostojärjestelmässä.
<mjr> ramista usein ongitaan esim. se salausavain
<mjr> mutta keskimäärin sanoisin että kyllä se kryptatun swapin pitäminen on kuitenkin ihan ok...
<Iltsu> mut sit me päästään siihen, että jos oot hc foliohattu niin onks Ubuntu paras distro sulle?
<mjr> voi olla olematta
<Mikaela> entä jos on swaptiedosto kryptatyllä osastolla?
<mjr> (ja sammutetustakaan koneesta ei muuten haeta merkittäviä määriä dataa kovin pitkään, ainakaan ellei oo heti jäähdyttämässä niitä muisteja)
<mjr> sama juttu kuin kryptattu swap-partitio
<Mikaela> mutta kun kone on päällä siitähän saa kaikkea tietoa ilman mitään ongelmia?
<Iltsu> sitä pitää päästä jotenki lukemaa
<StockAntenna> NSA pääsee aina
<tale> HC Foliohattu käyttää Tails-jakelua. https://tails.boum.org/
<tale> Niin ja tietty myös http://viikonvalo.fi/Tails
<StockAntenna> Heads I win, tails you lose. (saavutus LEGO Batmanissa)
<kirvesAxe> If you have no idea what you're doing... ask the NSA, they know.
<puhuri> "työni on niin salaista, että en itsekään tiedä mitä teen"
<Tekno_> :D
<Iltsu> täsmää, täällä hep
<elias_a> Miten siirrytään käyttämään Gnupg:n 1.x -versiosta 2.x -versioon?
<elias_a> Asennushan on helppo, mutta millä avaimet siirretään?
<Mikaela> ei siirretä, molemmilla on samat tiedostot :)
<Mikaela> (tai ainakin *pitäisi* olla)
<elias_a> Mikaela: ei näytä olevan :/
<Mikaela> omituista
<elias_a> Mikaela: Tai sitten ymmärrän jotain väärin.
<elias_a> Pitääpä vielä katsoa aamulla tuorein silmin.
<elias_a> Hienoinen sotku Ubuntun tapauksessa tuo Gnupg:n versiohässäkkä Enigmailin kanssa: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.mozilla.enigmail.general/19500
<elias_a> Äääää - en ala enää mitään: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg2/+bug/1421640
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1421640 in gnupg2 (Ubuntu Utopic) ""gpg2 --refresh-keys" results in "rejected by import filter"" [Undecided,In progress]
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-01
<elias_a> Mistähän ihmeestä on kyse kun apt-get valittaa, että tällaisessa on kaksi kertaa sama entry: /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_utopic_partner_binary-i386_Packages
<elias_a> Ja nyt kun luen vielä koko virheilmon tarkemmin, huomaan, että virheilmo herjaa sekä 32- että 64-bittisestä lähteestä: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ utopic/partner amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_utopic_partner_binary-amd64_Packages)
<elias_a> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ utopic/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_utopic_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<elias_a> W: Voit haluta suorittaa apt-get update näiden pulmien korjaamiseksi
<tale> elias_a: Ja noita rivejä ei ole kahteen kertaan, ehkä eri tiedostossa? Hakemistossa /etc/apt.sources.list.d/
<elias_a> tale: Eikös tuon virheilmoituksen sulkujen sisällä olevan osan ole tarkoitus kertoa, että missä se entry on?
<tale> elias_a: Minun mielestäni se kertoo mihin varastoalueeseen viitataan, ei sitä missä sources.list -tiedostossa on rivi joka saa sen mukaan.
<elias_a> tale: Okei. Pitääpä greppailla.
<elias_a> Mutta pitäisikö tuo lukea niin, että sekä 32- että 64-bittinen on tuplasti siellä jossain vai niin, että siellä on 32- ja 64-bittinen, mitä ei saisi olla?
<elias_a> (Sinänsä erikoista että siellä on 32-bittinen kun koneessa ei ikinä ole ollut 32-bittistä käyttistä.)
<tale> elias_a: Voi olla multiarch, joka asentuu jos siihen 64-bittiseen ubuntuun tarvitaan 32-bittiset ajoaikaiset kirjastot.
<mjr> ei kovin erikoista, niin
<elias_a> Okei.
<tale> elias_a: Esimerkiksi jonkun vain 32-bittisenä saatavilla olevan lisäosan vuoksi.
<mjr> se vaan mahdollistaa suorilta 32-bittisten pakettien asennuksen tarvittaessa
<elias_a> Ai niin, tietty.
<elias_a> Nyt en kyllä tajua. Ei löydä grep yhtään mitään /etc/apt -hakemiston alta....
<elias_a> Vai mikäs tässä on vikana?  sudo grep -rl "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ utopic/partner i386" /etc/
<ansa> greppaa pelkästään tuota partner -sanaa, ei noita arkkitehtuureja noin merkata ainakaan multiarch-systeemissä
<elias_a> Koitetaanpas.
<ansa> mä tosin lukisin vain sources.list:n / sources.list.d:n alta tiedostot läpi, ei siellä kovin montaa riviä ole
<elias_a> ansa: No sepä ei olisi ratkaissut tätä ongelmaa... :)
<elias_a> Partner-repo on kahdessa paikassa, toinen on /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list ja toinen on perinteinen /etc/apt/sources.list
<elias_a> Kummassakohan sen pitäisi olla nykyversioissa?
<elias_a> Pitäisiköhän sitä katsoa, kumpaan GUI-päivitystyökalu vaikuttaa?
<elias_a> Jep. GUI:n ohjelmalähteet muuttaa /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list :in sisältöä. sources.list on siis väärä ja ylimääräinen paikka tuolle.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-02
<Mikaela> pitäisikö tuon vividin asennuksen mukautetun osioinnin "luo uusi osiotaulu" kysyä minulta haluanko GPT:n vai MBR:n? Se ei kysy ainakaan virtuaalikoneella ja en tiedä kumman se teki, mutta asennuksen jälkeenhän sen näkee
<Mikaela> minä vain mietin, että uudemmilla koneilla haluaisin GPT:n, vanhemmilla GPT taas voi olla vaarallinen http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/bios.html
<IhqTzup_> Voiko Ubuntu 15.04 Beta2 päivittää sit ihan normi versioks kun se on valmis?
<ath> Voi sen. Se päivittyy koko ajan kun korjauksia yms. tulee ja on sitten lopulta sama kuin julkaisuversio.
<IhqTzup_> Kiitos varmistuksesta.
<Mikaela> ja tämä siis tapahtuu ihan päivitysten hallinnalla tai apt-get upgradella
<IhqTzup_> Hmm. Mikähän tuossa vois ollla? Livemoodissa reso oli oikea ja toimi hyvin. Sit kun asensin sen levylle ja käynnistin niin resoa ei voinut muuttaa enää ja se oli hyvin matala.
<IhqTzup_> Mitähän ajuria se siinä livemoodissa sit ois käyttäny?
<elias_a> Boottaa se tikulta live-moodiin ja katso.
<IhqTzup_> Joo ihan hyvä idea.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-03
<elias_a> IhqTzup_: Selviskö se ajuriasia?
<marsupapu> Onko jollakii onnistumiskokemuksia Ubuntusta ja iPodista?
<marsupapu> Miulle pääty tollanen iPod Classic. En vaan pääse siihen käsiks en bansheella enkä gtkpodilla kun en saa rakkinetta liitettyä tiedostojärjestelmään.
<marsupapu> Näkyy kyllä Cajassa ja lsusbissa mutta ei liitä.
<tale> marsupapu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<marsupapu> Oon mie tuota tavannu mut en oo kyllä (puusilmäsyyttäni) löytäny ratkasua tähän mounttaamisongelmaan
<tale> Onko välttämätöntä liittää se iPod?
<tale> Onko siinä iPodissa liian uusi firmware?
<marsupapu> No kyllä se liittäminen auttaisi siinä että banshee tai gtkpod sen näkisi
<marsupapu> ei pitäs kyllä olla liian uusi firmiskään
<tale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<marsupapu> vuosimallin 2008 tjsp iPod Classic on kyseessä että ei pitäis olla kyllä liian uusi. Muistaakseni sainkin tän joskus näkymään rytmilaatikossa pari vuotta sitten.
<marsupapu> Paras ois tietenki tehä tästä roppelosta verkonpaino tms. ja hankkii mp3-soitin joka käyttäytyy massamuistilaitteena mutta ei tätä nyt viittis kuitenkaan.
<Irenicus> Moi, käyttääkö kukaan ubuntua samsung chronos 7 läppärillä?
<Irenicus> Mietin asentamista, mutta oon lukenu jotai vanhoi kirjoituksia, että kuulemma jotain ongelmia pikanäppäinten kanssa ja valaistus kuulemma ei oikein toimi kunnolla
<Irenicus> eli mietin, että toimiiko se nykyään hyvin?
<tale> Ei löydy Chronos Samsungia: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/samsung.html
<Irenicus> :(
<Irenicus> olis NP700Z7C-sarja
<IhqTzup_> elias_a: Mjooh. Mut ei toi 7970 toimi kunnolla edelleenkään vaikka resoluutio onkin hyvä.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-04-04
<Tm_T> hö, nakki jatkuu yhä IRCC:ssä https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2016-April/001849.html
<jansku> osaako kukaan kertoa, miksi ohjelmistopaivitys sanoo, etta internet-yhteytta ei ole (vaikka tamakaan ei toimisi ilman).. En siis voi ajaa paivityksia..
<Laodikea> olisko siellä automaattiprosessi käynnissä
<jansku> tarkoittaa mita_
<Laodikea> mulla tuli samaa muutama päivä sitten, pienen hetken jälkeen pamahti ohjelmistopäivitys-ikkuna automaattisesti silmille
<Laodikea> mut voit kokeilla jaa päätteessä "sudo apt-get update"
<Laodikea> se vois antaa informatiivisemman virhesanoman
<Laodikea> s/jaa/ajaa
<jansku> tajusin
<Laodikea> Niin tuo kävi mulle, kun käynnistin tietokoneen ja käynnistin heti sen jälkeen ohjelmistopäivitykset
<jansku> Laodikea, kiitos neuvosta, nyt toimii taas..
<Laodikea> eipä kestä, mitä siis tapahtui?
<Laodikea> lähtikö odottelemalla toimimaan, vai tarvitsiko tehdä jotain?
<jansku> ajoin paatteessa tuon kaskyn ja sen jalkeen avasin tuon ohjelmapaivityksen ja se sanoi ensin tuota samaa, mutta klikkasin /yrita uudelleen/ ja se antoi listan paivityksista
<jansku> eli ei se suoraan sita vielakaan anna, mutta sen paasee paivittamaan
<jansku> nyt pitaa viela saada nappaimisto kuntoon /suomalaiseksi
<Laodikea> joo, tuo sudo apt-get update päivittää pakettilistauksen, jolloin paketinhallinta voi verrrata, mistä paketeista on uudempia versioita
<Laodikea> sudo apt-get upgrade sitten päivittää ne paketit
<Kehet> sattuuko kellään olemaan tiedossa mitään näppärää caldav tms servupakettia
<Kehet> owncloud tuossa palvelimella ollut mutta se tykkää hajota joka päivityksessä
<tale> Onko tuossa Aquaris 10:ssä Ubuntu Touch?
#ubuntu-fi 2016-04-07
<Master_J> http://www.mikrobitti.fi/2016/04/ubuntu-tuli-windows-10een-nain-otat-sen-kayttoon/
<Tekno_> tä :D
<mjr> juu
<Master_J> pitäähän windows jollain pystyä korjaan ;)
<pesasa> Ihan vielä en ole saanut selvää, onko tuo jollain tavalla enemmän kuin bash.
<pesasa> (Tai Cygwin)
<ansa> se emuloi linux-kerneliä, joten periaatteessa mitä vaan softaa voi ajaa - kuulemma jos käynnisti jonkun x-serverin windowsille, pystyi joitakin x-softiakin käynnistämään
<mjr> joo siihen saa apt-getillä ubuntu-repoista kamaa kyllä asennettua
<mjr> terminaaliemulaatio kuulemma on vielä vähän kökkö, joskin sen voi varmaan kiertää asentamalla tosiaan windows-x-serverin ja ajamalla siinä jotain kunnollista ;P
<Mikaela> tuo kai tarvitsee fast ringin?
<Mikaela> tarvirsee ja niin tuolla lähteessä sanotaan, mutta mbltä tämä pieni yksityiskohta tippui tai en huomannut
<ninnnu_> mjr: terminaaliemulaatio on tuo perus-cmd joka oppi tänä/viimevuonna rivipohjaisen copypasten ja ikkunan koon muuttamisen venyttämällä (vrt. valikoiden pläräys)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-04-09
<Aspex> Moro. Osaisiko joku heittää ideoita mikä olisi mahdollisimman reaaliaikainen ja luotettava tapa siirtää .xml tiedostoja serveriltä 1. serverille 2. heti kun file muodostuu 1:lle? Voiko ajoitettua FTP kollausta laittaa pyörimään esim. 2sek välein, ja mitä tapahtuu jos .xml tiedostoja vielä kirjoitetaan? Ja meneekö "tukkoon" jos filejä tulee kerralla enemmän eikä kerkeä prosessoida 2sek syklin aikana edellisiä?
<sivir> hmm oliskohan rsync siihen hyvä
<sivir> rsync daemonilla hoitaa
<sivir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Aspex> Thanks, tätä ajattelin itsekin testata ensisijaisesti. Bash scriptillä sitten ajatukset ilmeisesti, vai voisiko homman toteuttaa niin että heti kun tiedosto ilmestyy kansioon, siirto käynnistyy?
<ansa> incrond:lla voi käynnistää ohjelmia jos hakemistossa tapahtuu jotain muutoksia
<ansa> incron - paketti
<sivir> inosync muistaakseni oli samankaltainen
<sivir> ja unison, mutta unisonilla ei oo enää aktiivisesti kehitetty
<sivir> tosin taitaa olla vieläkin ihan toimiva ja yleisesti käytetty
<sivir> lsyncd:llä tiasin leikkiä aikoinaan, mutta ei ole tullut tarvittua tuollaista tiheää varmuuskopiointia/siirtoa
<Aspex> Kiitos, näillä hyvä aloittaa testit :)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-04-10
<llwalahoop> Päivää! Pilasin jotenkin (en tiedä miten) 14.04 asennuksen, enkä saanut sitä enää käyntiin. Kotihakemisto oli sentään omalla osiollaan. Varmuuden vuoksi asensin kokonaan uusiksi, koskematta siihen osioon jossa kotihakemisto vielä on. Kuinka saan nykyisen järjestelmän näkemään vanhan kotihakemiston ainoana kotina?
<llwalahoop> Olen siis täysin käsi, joten arvostaisin selkeää vastausta :-/
<elias_a> llwalahoop: Teen saman homman aina siten, että luon käyttäjän, jonka tunnus on sama kuin säästetyllä osiolla olevalla käyttäjällä.
<elias_a> Jos siis on ollut vaikka käyttäjä hulahula niin annat asennuksen yhteydessä käyttäjänimeksi (se lyhyempi, ei etu- + sukunimi) saman käyttäjänimen kuin aiemmin on ollut.
<llwalahoop> elias_a:  :samalla nimellä asensin. Nyt on kuitenkin erillinen osio, joka ei ole kotihakemisto ja järjestelmäosio, jossa on kotihakemisto. Kysymys kuuluukin (kuten edellä): Kuinka saan nykyisen järjestelmän näkemään vanhan kotihakemiston ainoana kotina?
<aq2> kiinnität sen /homeen lisäämällä rivin fstabiin?
<aq2> https://www.linux.fi/wiki/Fstab
<elias_a> Eikös kuitenkin olisi yksinkertaisempaa, että olisi oikeasti yksi /home?
<elias_a> Eli asennus uusiksi siten, että se vanha /home-osio määritellään asennuksessa /home:ksi.
<elias_a> Asennusvaiheessa valitaan se "edistynyt" asennus tjsp. jossa voi itse tehdä ne osiot ja määritellään juuriosio, swap ja kerrotaan, että sitä valmista olemassa olevaa /home-osiota käytetään sellaisena. Eikä vahingossakaan anneta lupaa alustaa sitä osiota. :P
<elias_a> llwalahoop: Se asennusvaiheen virheesi on se, ettet kertonut asennusohjelmalle, että se vanha /home-osio on se, jota käytetään /home:na.
<aq2> Joo jos haluaa asentaa uudelleen niin sitten
<elias_a> Tuolla lisätietoja: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Osiointi
<elias_a> aq2: Ajattelin lähinnä sitä, että jos on jo ajateltu niin pitkälle, että käytetään erillistä /home-osiota, on kätevämpää käyttää sitä yhtä osiota edelleen. Ettei vain käy niin, että esim. varmuuskopioi väärän osion tjsp. :)
<aq2> Joo ei tietenkään kahta kotikansioa samaan aikaan käytetä.
<llwalahoop> elias_a: Noin ajattelinkin toimia mutten uskaltanut, koska asennusohjelma uhkasi tuhota kaikki omat tiedostot ja tyhjentää kotihakemiston. Siksi asensinkin ilman erillistä home-mountpointtia, jotta varmasti säästäisin kaiken tarpeellisen.
<llwalahoop> Taidan tehdä varmuuskopion kotihakemistosta ja asentaa uudelleen. Saa nähdä miten käy.
<pesasa> Varmuuskopiota tehdessä kannattaa muistaa tehdä se osiolle, joka ymmärtää oikeudet, isojen ja pienten kirjainten erot yms. (Tai sellaisena pakettina) Ei siis suoraan mihinkään fat-osiolle.
<atalsta> Kannattaa myös testata että se varmistus on myös onnistuneesti palautettavissa.
<llwalahoop> Onko mitään syytä, miksi kyseinen varmuuskopio ei voisi olla tarball?
<mjr> tarballin ja fatin kombinaatio voi ainakin kompastua koko-ongelmiin semihelposti
<mjr> muuten ei ole tarball-varmistuksissa toki mitään erityistä vikaa
<llwalahoop> Ok. Osio on ext4
<mjr> jees, eipä sitten. Tar on luultavasti nopeampi käsitelläkin.
<mjr> useiden tiedostojen käsittely on tyypillisesti hitaampaa kuin yhden ison
<jjo> elias_a: siitähän tulee vain yksi /home jos mounttaa asennuksen jälkeenkin toisen levyn /homeen
<jjo> ei siihen mitään uudelleenasennusta tarvita. samalla tavalla se installerikin sen tekee.
<aq2> Eikös se tarvitse fstab-rivin kuitenkin?
<aq2> että kiinnittyy käynnistyksessä.
<jjo> juu, toki
<jjo> ja tietysti operaatio olisi ehkä hyvä tehdä single user modessa tai livelevyltä, niin homen alta saa hakemistot ja tiedostot poistettua, etteivät jää sinne käyttämättöminä tilaa viemään
<jjo> mutta eipä sielle heti asennuksen jälkeen paljon mitään ole
<elias_a> jjo: No juu. Enpä tuota ajatellut.
<aq2> Eli jos siellä nyt olisi jotain niin ne vaan olisi siellä eikä tekis mitään?
<aq2> siis /-osion /homessa
<aq2> jos on toinen /home-osio
<llwalahoop> Kiitokset aq2, mjr, elias_a, pesasa ja atalsta! fstabin muuttamisen jälkeenkin hakemistossa oli jotain outoa. En pidä ajatuksesta, että systeemissä on jotain sellaista, jonka ei siellä kuuluisi olla, joten sikäli kuin ketään kiinnostaa, päädyin siihen, että teen tervapallon ulkoiselle levylle ja clean installin. Suurella todennäköisyydellä helpommallakin pääsisi, mutta sitten pitäisi jo osatakin jotain ja sit
<llwalahoop> Kuriositeettina mainitsen vielä, että esitin epäreilusti kysymyksen tällä kanavalla, vaikka järjestelmäni onkin lubuntu! =-O Kiitokset kuitenkin vielä avusta!
<jjo> aq2: joo. niitä vaan ei näkisi, kun se toinen levy on mountattu siihen "päälle"
<aq2> Lubuntukin on ubuntu. En minäkään käytä sitä unity-versioa vaan ubuntu matea, kohta siirrynkin debianiin :)
<llwalahoop> Hmm.. Kuinkahan suureksi tarball kannattaa päästää kasvamaan?
<Echramath> Onko siinä mitään järkevää ylärajaa?
<llwalahoop> lähtöjään hakemisto on muistaakseni hiukan yli 30 gigaa..
<jjo> tiedostojärjetelmä voi toki asettaa rajoja tiedostojen maksimikoolle
<mjr> onhan se joskus epäkäytännöllistä jos kasvaa kovin isoksi, koska niitä ei voi varsinaisesti seekata vaan kun sieltä haluaa jotain niin se luetaan kokonaan alusta asti (ainakin haluttuun kohtaan saakka)
<mjr> that said, on mulla monisatagigaisia kryptattuja tarreja
<llwalahoop> ok. sitten tuskin on mitään ongelmaa. hitaasti vaan käy, kun on köpö kone...
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-03
<rhkfin_> Jos laite kirjoittaa TTYUSB:n yli koneelle (RasPi) paljon tavaraa mutta sieltä luetaan vain esim. rivi/5min, onko mahdollista, että se puskuri täyttyy ja tukkeutuu ja koko tty lakkaa pelaamasta?
<rhkfin_> Näin siis vaikuttaisi käyvän. Jotkut jossain ovat kasvattaneet bufferia ja kääntäneet kernelin uusiksi. Ihan tähän en viitsisi vaan mieluummin yritän lukea tiheämmin...
<rhkfin_> ja siis paljon ei o paljon vaan esim. rivi/5sec tms
<rhkfin_> Tällaista kun puskee dmesgiin:  520.334015] ttyUSB0: 2 input overrun(s)
<Talikkaf> onko kubuntussa valmiina jotakin jolla voi diagnosoida onko windows 8 -kovalevy rikki fyysisesti tai ohjelmallisesti? Windows ei käynnisty vaan ikuinen kierto "yritetään automaattista korjausta"
<Talikkaf> en päässyt kovalevyn c-asemaan käsiksi windowsilla enkä linuxilla
<Talikkaf> recovery-osio kyllä avautui
<ninnnu> no ei se sit välttämättä fyysisesti ole jos se kuitenkin edes jossain määrin yrittää boottia
<ninnnu> ihan hyvä vinkki on että tuleeko dmesgiin kasa kakkaa jos levyllä yrittää tehdä jotain
<ninnnu> Jos tulee niin sit on fyysinen vamma
<StockAntenna> Kubuntu does not, Ubuntu does
<pesasa> StockAntenna: Mitäs toi tarkottaa?
<StockAntenna> islambotin imitointia:)
<pesasa> Jaa sellasta.
<Talikkaf> Unohdin mainita, että kovalevy saattaa olla rikkoutumassa: hort Disk Self Test ( DST ) failed.
<Talikkaf> short
<Echramath> Kyl se tosiaan leipoa voi
<Talikkaf> en ymmärrä näitä verbejä kuten leipoa
<Echramath> Se on enemmän moottoripuolelta, hajota
<Echramath> Multa on varmaan joskus kovalevy kirjaimellisesti kiinnileikannut
<Talikkaf> en tunne moottoritermejä. Mitä tarkoittaa 'leikata kiinni'?
<jjo> varmaan fyysistä kontaktia enempi kuin olisi toivottavaa
<Echramath> Kuvassa hyvin toimiva clientti: http://aijaa.com/PfXoqk
<elias_a> Talikkaf: http://autowiki.fi/index.php/Kiinnileikkaus
<Talikkaf> Kiitos. Yritän ymmärtää paremmin joskus. Aamulla pyrin tarkastelemaan dmesg-asiaa ja liittämään taltion vain luku -muodossa.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-04
<Talikkaf> miksei kubuntussa toimi ctrl-alt-T jotta avaa terminaalin
<Talikkaf> this is what I got in dmesg after a failed attempt to access the hard drive in this laptop that now runs kubuntu live https://pastebin.com/AP71yLbh
<Talikkaf> en tieda pitaisiko ottaa uefi-asetukset kayttoon ja bios-legacy pois... en saanut kaynnistettya kubuntua ilman legacy-moodia
<Talikkaf> pitaisi asentaa win8 uusiksi mutta en tieda onko kovalevy rikki
<ninnnu> mites ctrl-shift-t
<ninnnu> No jos levy ei oo vielä täysin rikki niin kohta on
<ninnnu> en yrittäisi asentaa sinne enää mitään
<Talikkaf> ok
<Talikkaf> se on viikon verran yrittänyt windows-käynnistystä ja automaattista korjausta pääsemättä mihinkään
<pesasa> Talikkaf: 1) Käynnistääkö ctrl-alt-T jossain muussa ympäristössä terminaalin? 2) Miksi sen pitäisi käynnistää terminaali Plasma-työpöydällä?
<pesasa> ctrl-shift-t avaa kyllä uuden tabin käynnissä olevaan terminaaliin.
<pesasa> 3) Jos tuollaista näppäinyhdistelmää kaipaat, niin lisää sellainen.
<Talikkaf> en kaipaa kubuntua
<Talikkaf> se vain sattui olemaan ainoa 64-bittinen levykuva joka oli saatavilla
<Talikkaf> tosin oli minula myös ubuntu 64, olisi pitänyt se polttaa
<Talikkaf> no, kokeilen vielä kerran tyhjentää koko levyn ja asentaa ubuntun (mate ei asentunut koska en osannut määrittää boot-osiota oikein, en ymmärrä näitä UEFI-juttuja)
<ninnnu> "sudo apt-get install [x|k]ubuntu-desktop"
<Talikkaf> ei auta kun oli 32-bittinen ubuntu mate ja en tiedä onko uefi vai bios... 4 GB muitia
<StockAntenna> kyllähän "bioksesta" pitäs näkyä onko se BIOS vai UEFI
<Talikkaf> pesasa: luulin että ctrl-alt-t  on jokseenkin kaikissa ubuntuissa terminaalin pikanäppäin
<Talikkaf> joo mutta nyt en tiedä kumpi on valittuna, yleensä muistitikku ei käynnisty ilman legacy-moodia
<Talikkaf> ei vittu, menikö se koko asennus nyt pieleen 99 prosentin kohdalla koska netti prakas
<Talikkaf> jouduin vaihtamaan wlania vaikka mielestäni en edes valinnut että asennetaan päivitykset netin kautta jo asennusvaiheessa
<Talikkaf> jumittui vain aika-arvioilmaisin, kyllä se nyt asentui
<Talikkaf> wlan lakkasi toimimasta läppärillä, varmaankin se kovalevy on rikki... tabletin usb:n kautta nyt on netti kyllä toimii
<pesasa> Jos on 32-bittinen, niin on tyypillisesti bios, ellei ole win-tabletti tai joku muu 1-2 GB:n muistilla varustettu Atom-läppäri.
<Talikkaf> joo kyllä minä sen tiedän
<Talikkaf> kyllä se wlan sittenkin toimii, no ,äytyy kysyä kuulumisia parin päivän päästä puolalaiselta
<Sm1thY> Kysynpä taas, katson Ubuntun puolella koneen lämpöjä Psensor-ohjelmalla, onko tämä "paras" vaihtoehto?
<ninnnu> Ainoa ero kaikilla on vain ulkonäkö. Kaikki hakee numerot samasta rajapinnasta
<Sm1thY> Okei
<Sm1thY> Toinen kysymys perään, eli katoin päivitykset, Software Center pyytää salasanaa, esim tiedosto Generic Linux kernel image, uskallanko asentaa? :D
<Laodikea> Joo, saat kernel-päivityksiä
<ninnnu> Huolestuisin jos mikään softa tekis muutoksia järjestelmätasolla ilman kalaa
<Talikkaf> kala? Ylläpidon salasana?
<ninnnu> ni
<hahlo> onks lokaaleista salakaloista oikeasti hyötyä? remoteista on sen ymmärrän
<ninnnu> sit ku pahis tulee sun selaimen läpi niin kyl se kala lämmittää
<hahlo> niin se on remote uhka
<ninnnu> kyl se on melko lokaali uhka ku käyttäjä surffaa
<ninnnu> remote on sitä että asioita tapahtuu ilman että käyttäjä koskee mihinkään
<hahlo> mut jos pääsee koneeseen fyysisesti käsiksi, ei kala auta
<ninnnu> Käyttäjä surffaa internettiä. Pahismainos ajaa Jännää Javascriptiä. Jännä Javascript ei voi korkata koko järjestelmää ku sudo haluuki kalan.
<hahlo> ehkä selaimella vois joku kala olla ellei se pysy hiekkalaatikossaan
<hahlo> miksei muuten selainta eristetä?
<ninnnu> No ku se ei oo niin helppoo
<ninnnu> Kyl Ubuntussa tulee AppArmor ja jotai konffeja esim. Firefoxille, mut en tiä kui pätevä se on oikeasti.
<ninnnu> jahas, eipäs tuukkaan firefox-profiileja
<ninnnu> tai jos tulee niin ei oo defaulttina päällä
<ninnnu> Profiili on mutta se on disabloitu
<pesasa> Enkä yhtään ihmettele, että on disabloitu.
<pesasa> Joskus vuosia sitten tappelin pitkään mutsin koneella, ennen kuin tajusin, että syyllinen on AppArmor.
<pesasa> Äidin valokuvat eivät olleet kotihakemistossa vaan jossain muualla, joka oli hänen miehensä kanssa jaettu hakemisto.
<pesasa> Taudin kuvaus oli, että "Ei onnistu, kun yritän lähettää kuvan (Gmailista) sähköpostin liitteenä. Onnistuu, jos kopioin kuvan ensin työpöydälle ja liitän sieltä."
<pesasa> Tohon tuhrautui useita tunteja, ennen kuin tajusin, että täällä on tällainen AppArmor, joka kieltää.
<ninnnu> mä luen tätä policyä niin että ei pitäs onnistua työpöydältäkään, mutta ~/Public on ok
<ninnnu> tai ~/Downloads
<pesasa> Nii. Ei ole ihme, että on disabloitu.
<puhuri> eka kohtaaminen AppArmorin kanssa oli kun tcpdump ei onnistunut tallentamaan /tmp-hakemistoon. Sääntö sanoi, että vain /home:ssa olevia tiedostoja saa avata.
<puhuri> sinänsä noista olisi hyötyä, mutta profilien tekeminen työpöytäkäyttöön on todella haastavaa. Johonkin tiettyjä asioita tekevää palvelimeen pystyy paljon paremmin tekemään toimivan profiilin.
<hahlo> selaimen mukana vois tulla pieni virtualisointi mikä eristäs sen emäjärjestelmästä
<hahlo> pieni virtuaalikone
<puhuri> mulla on chorme lxc-kontissa dropboxin seurana
<puhuri> näkevät vain Dropbox ja Downloads -hakemistot mun kotihakemistosta
<hahlo> cool
<puhuri> https://gist.github.com/365a1005bfe10ed1de0be2140434b765 vaatii tuollaiset mountit konfikseen mutta muuten ihan tavallinen lxc container (ilman jaettua kotihakemistoa)
<ninnnu> hahlo: Qubes OS
<IhqTzup> Ihan jees. Mut Learning Curve vähän isompi kun esim. perus Ubuntussa. Mulla meni ekalla kerralla sormi suuhun Qubesin kanssa
<hahlo> mahtaakohan noissa android/ios verkkopankki appeissa olla itsessään joku selain pala?
<hahlo> ettei ne käytä chromea tai safaria ollenkaan
<pesasa> hahlo: "Selain pala"? Jos ne ovat natiivisovelluksia eivätkä jotain pankin webbisivua käyttäviä webview-wrappereitä, niin mikä selainpala niihin tarvittaisiin?
<pesasa> Ja toisaalta, jos iOS:ssä on mitään selaintoimintaa (siis webbisivurenderöintiä/javascriptin suoritusta), niin siinä taisi olla "Safari-monopoli". Eivät salli muita selaimia/koodinsuoritusympäristöjä.
<pesasa> iOS:n Chromekin on käsittääkseni vaan Safarin selainmoottori Googlen Chromen käyttöliittymällä.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-05
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<StockAntenna> jahas käyty kutsumassa aamun fajr-rukoukseen
<Sm1thY> Onko kanavalla ketään joka olisi saanut Diablo3sen toimimaan Ubuntulla?
<Akuli> virtualboxissa ainakin jos ei muuten
<Akuli> oho
<Akuli> toimiiko tää winessa
<Akuli> näköjään ainaki jotenkin
<ansa> Mitä joskus oon jotain pelejä koittanut virtualboxissa niin ei sen suorituskyky kyllä tahdo riittää
<Akuli> melkein asentuu winessa mutta asennusnappula ei tee mitään :(
<Akuli> ehkä se vois toimii uudemmalla winell
<Akuli> a
<Sm1thY> Juuh, tutkiskelin vähän nettiä ja ymmärsin että ei mun kaltasen noobin kannata edes kokeilla :I
<hahlo> mä ratkaisin tuon peliongelman kvm-qemu virtuaaliseiskalla vga-passthrough ja kaksi erillistä näytönohjainta
<Echramath> Tällä kertaa kävi näin https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/04/ubuntu-unity-is-dead-desktop-will-switch-back-to-gnome-next-year/
<kirvesAxe> <3
<kirvesAxe> eipä sillä, todnäk siirryn kohta taas KDE-puolelle mut mut
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-06
<pesasa> kirvesAxe: Odota vaan. Kohta ilmestyy jostain joku "Unity legacy" -porukka, jonka mielestä Unity ei saa kuolla.
<Wapsi> that's the OSS is all about
<kirvesAxe> pesasa, aivan varmasti, mut sitä porukkaa on helpompi vältellä :_D
<Echramath> Vieläkö MBNetissä on osasto Oudot/Pilapelit, projektin voisi uppia sinne
<ninnnu> Ei ole enää apajaa ollenkaan..
<Echramath> Mutta joo parannus jos ei tarvi selittää että asentaessaan perusversion saa Cupertinosta lainatun ihmehimmelin
<ninnnu> Eiks Gnome oo lähempänä Cupertinon himmeliä?
<Echramath> Emmä tiedä itseasiassa toki miltä se näyttää
<ninnnu> Unity oli sellane Markin ihan oma "kyl mäki osaan designiä. Oon uus Steve"
<Echramath> Mä käytin sitä legacyversiota joskus
<StockAntenna> ei siinä musta ollut muuta huonoa kuin kelvottomat vierityspalkit oletuksena ja joskus vähän hukassa valikoiden kanssa kun  ne ovat yläpalkissa
<pesasa> StockAntenna: Eikä pelkästään se, että olivat yläpalkissa vaan olivat piilossa, ellei vienyt hiirtä päälle.
<pesasa> Se oli käsittämättömin ratkaisu. Oikeasti tuohon tottumattomat kyselivät, että mistä täältä saa yhtään mitään tehtyä, kun eivät löytäneet valikkoa.
<StockAntenna> musta ne vierityspalkit olivat käsittämättömämpää vielä kun tuo
<StockAntenna> 1 px levyiset
<StockAntenna> vai 2
<StockAntenna> tuohon kummalliseen yläpalkkisysteemiin sentään tottui mutta hiiren tarkkuusajoihin en olis varmaan tottunut koskaan tosin laitoin normaalit palkit päälle heti asennuksen jälkeen
<pesasa> Jep. Totta. Esimerkiksi läppärin laattahiirellä on joskus tosi vaikea osua niihin reunoihin, jos haluaa esimerkiksi ikkunan kokoa muuttaa.
<StockAntenna> kääpiökokoiset hiiritartuntapinnat eivät valitettavasti ole vapaissa käyttiksissä rajoittuneet vain Upuntuun
<Sm1thY> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/5-questions-asking-future-ubuntu
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-07
<Talikkaf> olipas hankala kohta linuxin asennuksessa, aikavyöhykkeen valinta
<Talikkaf> eläkeläiset eivät osanneet napsauttaa helsinkiä, kun jostain syystä aikavyöhykkeenä oli Zagreb (alussa oli kyllä valittu suomenkielinen järjestelmä)
<Talikkaf> en ole aiemmin huomannut että alasvetovalikko ei ole olemassa vaan pitää valita hiirellä
<hahlo> nyt vois viisastella et minäkin olen eläkeläinen, ja yleensä asennusohjelmasta selviän :) mut joo on niissä hiomista, siis installereissa, vaikka ovat kehittyneet huimasti tällä vuosituhannella
<Talikkaf> tosin tuskin olisi nuorempikaan osannut, ellei ole ikinä asentanut mitään järjestelmää
<hahlo> kyllä nuoret ovat yleensä parempia atk:ssa, toisin kuin monessa muussa alassa
<pesasa> Onko sillä mitään tekemistä järjestelmän asentamisen kanssa, jos pitää kartalta valita Suomi?
<pesasa> Toki "järjestelmän asentaminen" on pelottava juttu ja vaikuttaa psykologisesti.
<Talikkaf> olin itse ohjannut epätarkasti "valitkaa tuolta pudotusvalikosta helsinki"
<Talikkaf> no, en tarkkaan käynyt tilannetta läpi, mutta totesin sitten että ahaa, pitääkin hiirellä napsauttaa kaupunkia / maata
<ernie77> seuraavaksi sitten archlinuxin asennusta ;)
<Talikkaf> en uskalla kokeilla mitään
<Talikkaf> vain debian-pohjaisia olen onnistuneesti asentanut
<Sm1thY> Vai että ei tulekkaan Unity 8a lainkaan
<pesasa> Tarkemmin sanottuna: Canonicalilta ei vissiin tule Unity 8:aa.
<pesasa> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Unity-8-Community-Hopes
<pesasa> "Some In The Ubuntu Community Want To Fork, Maintain Unity 8"
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-08
<rkantos> Keksiskö joku missä kohtaa skriptiä on todennäköisesti vikaa? https://askubuntu.com/questions/851205/second-ssh-instance-wont-start-after-upgrade-to-xenial-xerus-permission-denie/851262
<gildean> rkantos: joo, poistat noi rcX filut, kopsaat ton /lib/systemd/system/ssh.service -> /lib/systemd/system/ssh2.service ja muokkaat sopivaksi ja sitten komennat: sudo systemctl enable ssh2 && sudo systemctl start ssh2
<ansa> voi kopioida /etc/systemd/system/ :n alle, se on oikeampi paikka custom-säädöille.
<gildean> joo, oot oikeassa
<rkantos> ja kyllä lähtee! :P
<rkantos> kiitos
<rkantos> Haluuko joku ottaa propsit vastauksesta tohon askubuntuun? :P
<gildean> rkantos: no otetaas
<rkantos> ei oo vielä pisteitä ees äänestämiseen, mut joku toinen kerta :P
<Sm1thY> http://www.mikrobitti.fi/2017/04/ubuntun-tulevaisuus-herattaa-kysymyksia-tassa-vastaus-neljaan-keskeisimpaan/
<rkantos> sori ensimmäistä päivää kanavalla viettävänä, mutta unity ei oo kyllä ikinä toiminu mulla :D
<rkantos> sanokaas sitte samalla mikä on paras "windows-tyyppinen"-hakuikkuna ubuntulle?
<Talikkaf> XFCE:tä olen itse onnistunut käyttämään sangen hyvin. Muut ovat olleet vaikeita.
<Talikkaf> Olen ikuinen aloittelija, terveisin kymmenen vuoden kokemuksella.
<rkantos> tai paremminkin ubuntu-matelle
<rkantos> ekasta työpöytä-ubuntusta jääny se mate-fiksaatio
<kirvesAxe> mun kokemukset rajoittuu lähinnä unity/gnome/KDE, ja oon selkeesti tykänny eniten KDE:stä
<kirvesAxe> LXDE:lle ja XFCE:lle pitäis kyllä jossain välissä antaa tilaisuus
<pesasa> KDE tuntuu täälläkin luontevimmalta kädenjatkeelta. Mikä on "hakuikkuna"?
<Talikkaf> käynnistä-valikkoon pystyy kirjoittamaan haettavan ohjelman nimen tai tarkoituksen esim. Xubuntussa
<Talikkaf> se toimii yleensä paremmin kuin windows kympissä minulla
<pesasa> Joo, KDEssäkin on iät ollu krunner (alt+f2), joka osaa vaikka mitä. K-valikon kohdallakin voi kirjoitella vaikka mitä.
<ninnnu> krunnerin toiminnallisuudet kyl pärätytti joskus
<ninnnu> mut siinä tais olla Joku Juttu että se ei silti toiminu niin kuin tykkäsin joten se meni vähän roskiin
<ninnnu> Loppujen lopuksi kun 99% ajasta sillä haluu vain käynnistää softaa niin sen olis paree tehdä se hyvin ja nopeasti
<ninnnu> xfce:n runnerissa se valikkomoodi on ihan perseestä
<ninnnu> jos painaa alt-f2 ja syystä Y alaspäin nappia niin noi valikot aukee ja sen jälkeen ei auta vaikka kuinka hakkais "xfce4-terminal" ja enter niin ei tuu terminaalia.
<ninnnu> Y voi olla vaikka "painat x ja sitten nuolinappia ennen kuin historiaan perustuvat ehdotukset tulee esille"
<kirvesAxe> valikkomoodit suoritusikkunassa, jotka ohittaa teksti+enter -kombon, on kyllä rasittavuuden huippu ;(
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-09
<pesasa> ninnnu: Joo, ohjelmien käynnistykseen sitä itsekä pääsääntöisesti (aina) tulee käytettyä. Onneksi ne kaikki ominaisuudet ova plugineja, jotka voi ruksia päälle tai pois.
<LukeSW> Ongelma: http://lukeboxi.dy.fi/source.php?reply&url=/share/telnet.txt
<Talikkaf> Kansanradiossa on paljon valitettu vaikeasta tietotekniikasta ja ihmisten pakottamisesta nettiin.
<Talikkaf> Soitin nyt vihdoin sinne ja suosittelin Ubuntu MATEa helppokäyttöisenä ja turvallisena vaihtoehtona.
<Talikkaf> Se oli puhelinpäivystys, eli kuunnellaan ensi sunnuntaina pääsinkö radioon.
<hahlo> se "pakottaminen" varmaan ihan totta, kelakin kuvittelee et ihmiset lähettää skannattuja tiedostoja heille, ei spostissa vaan kelan omissa viesteissä, kunhan on ensin tunnistautunut verkkopankilla tai mobiilivarmenteella
<Talikkaf> ja kun pankkikonttoritkin lakkautetaan lähistöltä
<hahlo> niinpä
<hahlo> politikot tulisi velvoittaa sitten kaikkien atk-koulutukseen
<Talikkaf> Osaisinpa joskus olla järkevä ja suunnitella parempia kursseja ja mainoksia esim. eläkeläisille (sekä oppia käyttämään Ubuntu MATEa) http://aku-opettaa.blogspot.fi/2017/03/windows-vistan-tuki-loppuu-ubuntu-mate.html
<hahlo> kaikkien ketkä eivät ole edunvalvonnassa
<Talikkaf> Nyt on otollinen aika koska vistan tuki loppuu ja kympin creators' update tulee (oletettavasti taas jotain menee pieleen Microsoftilla)
<Talikkaf> valitettavasti olin typerä kolme-neljä vuotta sitten kun XP:n tuki loppui ja suosittelin Puppy Linuxia. Olisi pitänyt silloin jo ottaa Xubuntu tai jokin muu, mutta painotin liikaa muistin käytön vähäistä tarvetta ja joitakin muita asioita.
<hahlo> minä en usko, et viimekädessä joku os olisi paljon helpompi kuin muut, mac osx on yrittänyt väittää että se olisi helpompi oppia, mutta en usko
<Talikkaf> Ylen toimittajahan suositteli silloin Linux Mintiä. En ole vieläkään onnistunut kunnolla kokeilemaan, olisiko Mint vai Ubuntu Mate helpompi useimmille.
<Talikkaf> Mint on aina vaikuttanut raskaalta, mutta nämä uudet 18- ja 18.1-versiot lienevät keventyneet.
<hahlo> minusta työpöydillä ei juuri eroja, riippuu siten omasta mieltymyksestä
<Talikkaf> joku sanoi, että Mintin valikko on aina hidas (verrattuna useimpiin ubuntun valikoihin)
<Laodikea> 2 Gt työmuistia takasi, että Lubuntua raskaampaa ei harkitakaan, nyt vois jo, kun on enemmän, mutta niin työlästä, ettei viiti
<Talikkaf> Kyllä Ubuntu MATE aika hyvin pyöri yhdelläkin gigalla
<Iltsu> hyhhyh
<hahlo> joo minäkään en tykkää ajatuksesta et vanhoihin koneisiin linux
<hahlo> mielummin uusiin ja tehokkaisiin
<foolaround> xfce pyörii hyvi vanhoil
<LukeSW> Toimiiko muuten akun lataus kannettavissa? Eräässä Linux-jakelussa en saanut toimimaan vaikka Win-järjestelmässä toimi.
<foolaround> pitäs toimii vaikkei oo mitää os
<mjr> en ole koskaan kuullut että käyttis estäis akun latauksen
<foolaround> yep^
<mjr> joten nyt oon vähän skeptinen että siinä olis ollut jotain muuta ongelmaa
<foolaround> virtaliitn ei yhdistä tjsp
<LukeSW> No Win-järjestelmä latasi akkua vaikka oli huono (44%), Linux ei.
<foolaround> eli akku ei sitte pidä varausta jos on oikee vanha
<mjr> mistä päättelit ettei lataa? ja jos akku oli huonona niin ehkä se latausmittari vaan ei ollut kauheen hyvin kalibroitu
<LukeSW> No sammui heti kun otti pois verkkovirrasta. Win:ssä pysyi päällä.
<foolaround> mul on vanha kämmenmikro mis on akku nii surkee kans et heti ku piuhan irrottaa nii se sammuu
<foolaround> eli akku sökö
<mjr> sammuiko se hallitsemattomasti (ts. siten että meni suoraan pimeeksi) vai ajoiko vain itsensä alas?
<LukeSW> suoraan pimeäksi
<mjr> aika outoa
<mjr> joskin muistan kyllä yhden vanhan läppärimallin joka päätti usein sammua linuxissa kun siihen kytki virtakaapelin kiinni(!)
<mjr> joku "hauska" ominaisuus joka oli windows-ajureissa kierretty tms
<hahlo> pitäskö muuten käyttää välillä akulla? haittaako jos aina piuha kii?
<mjr> mutta liittyi prosessorin lämpötilarajoihin eikä akun latautumiseen
<mjr> (vai olikohan se sittenkin toiseen suuntaan mennessä, hmh)
<foolaround> uusis läppäreis on biossissa asetuksia että esim jos on kokoajan latauksessa tai käyttää paljo akulla
<LukeSW> Voisihan sitä kokeilla vielä testata, mutta uusi akku maksaa vaan n. 40 euroa.
<mjr> LukeSW, minkämallinen kone muuten oli?
<LukeSW> Acer Extensa 5220.
<hahlo> mun mielestä win10 käskee välillä ainakin joissain malleissa ottamaan piuhan irti
<foolaround> se on varmaa vaa sen takia että se kalibroi sitä
<mjr> periaatteessa akulle on kai terveintä säilöä pitkiä aikoja jossan 60-70%:ssa
<foolaround> yep lenovon läppärissä sai laitettua niin että se pitää sen 70%paikkeilla kaiken aikaa
<mjr> et saattaa olla epäoptimaalista että on koko ajan täynnä
<foolaround> yup mutta silti parempi kun kaiken aikaa purkaa 0 ja ladata 100%
<foolaround> veikkaisin
<hahlo> just
<foolaround> se että pitää 100% koko ajan meinasin
<hahlo> ennen oli sähkökatkoja joskus, mut nekin käyny vähiin
<LukeSW> Tännekin vaihdettiin viime syksynä maakaapeli.
<hahlo> se vähentää paljon katkoja
<Tomin> jos konetta pitää aina seinässä, niin mitenköhän se koneen lämpö vaikuttaa siihen akkuun
<LukeSW> Tietysti kaapeloinnin vaihdon yhteydessä ne katkaisivat nettiyhteyden vuorokauden ajaksi.
<LukeSW> Onneksi on mobiiliyhteys varalla.
<hahlo> nyt otin ensikerran virtapiuhan irti :) tää jo muutaman vuoden vanha yoga pro3
<hahlo> näköjään lopettu jo myynnistäkin :P
<LukeSW> Nykyinen HP Pavilion-kannettava on 837 päivää vanha.
<LukeSW> Ihan hyvin näyttää vielä akku kestävän.
<Talikkaf> Hahlo, pitääkö vanhat koneet heittää roskiin? Monilla ihmisillä ri ole varaa uusiin.
<aev> Pitäis jossain välissä ostaa tähän läppäriin uus akku. Nykyinen on sökö, varaus on jossain 40%.
<motalb> yksi kuusi vuotta vanha Hp:n läppäri on ollut virtajohdon jatkona jo vuosia, mutta joku aika sitten vielä selvisi puolen tunnin sähkökatkosta
<motalb> joko hyvä akku tai hyvä virranhallinta emon puolelta
<motalb> joskus muinoin akut oli moro parissa vuodessa jos oli koko ajan johdon päässä
<hahlo> Talikkaf: ei mutta mielummin dossi niihin ja linux uudempiin
<ninnnu> Kuinka vanhoista koneista ny puhutaan jos dos on mitenkään relevantti?
<mjr> mistä käytöstä nyt puhutaan jos dos on mitenkään relevantti...
<hahlo> tarkoitan dos pohjaista windowsia, ja miksei xptäkin
<hahlo> ne vie vähän muistia
<ninnnu> Ei.
<Laodikea> Ei.
<ninnnu> 1) Tietoturma 2) Mikään nykyselain ei tue edes XP:tä enää.
<hahlo> monessa xp koneessa ei ollut kuin 512megaa
<hahlo> mä pidän enemmän linuxista uusissa koneissa
<Laodikea> Ei ne XP:t noin pienellä muistilla enää runsaasti hidastelematta toimineet 2010-luvulla.
<ninnnu> ja vaikka toimiskin niin onnea vain facebookin surffaamiseen
<hahlo> ei mut joskus 2000 luvun alussa
<ninnnu> ollaanko me ny 2000-luvun alussa?
<hahlo> ei
<hahlo> vaan Talikkaf puhuu vanhoista koneista
<ninnnu> Joskus on vain pakko myöntää että X vuotta vanhemmat koneet ei sovi muuhun kuin irssipurkeiksi huoneen nurkkaan.
<hahlo> joo olen samaa mieltä
<hahlo> on kokemusta myös vanhoista koneista linuxilla
<hahlo> oli palomuurikoneena korpulta bootattava
<ninnnu> Et sitten jää vaihtoehdoiksi lähinnä RPi tai sitten jostain vstore.fi:stä tai huutotorista halpa atk, mut kaikki vaihtoehdot maksaa vähintään satasen
<hahlo> no se ei ole paljon
<ninnnu> oon ymmärtäny että köyhille on
<hahlo> mut suomalaisten keskiansio on yli 3k euroa kk
<ninnnu> Me puhutaan nyt työttömistä
<hahlo> ahaa sitä en tiennyt
<ninnnu> no ei oikein muilla ihmisryhmillä ole 10v vanhoja koneita edelleen käytössä
<ninnnu> jos on koneita ollenkaan kun tabletit tulee ja pilaa viimeisetkin ATK-taitojen rippeet mitä ihmisillä on ollu
<hahlo> joo mäkin ostin uuden tabletin vanhan ipad 2:n tilalle, androidin kun tuntuu että ios:sä maksaa pelkkä nimi
<Talikkaf> Mikä helvetin dos? Se vie koko suorittimen tehon! Kamalaa semmoista konetta on käyttää.
<Talikkaf> Olen kyllä samaa mieltä että Windows XP  on parempi kuin Ubuntu MATE tai Lubuntu keveydessä ja toimintavarmuudessa. Ei XP kuitenkaan ole dos-pohjainen.
<hahlo> ootko käyttäny mitä dossia? 6.22?
<Talikkaf> En.
<hahlo> ok
<Talikkaf> Viimeksi käytin dosia parilla läppärillä. Tuuletin huusi koko ajan hirveästi vaikka en tehnyt mitään.
<hahlo> se tuli 1994
<Talikkaf> Heti kun meni Windowsiin, tuuletin lakkasi huutamasta.
<hahlo> sit on freedos
<ninnnu> Vai oisko johtunu siitä että DOSissa ei ole virranhallintaa ja turvallinen fallback on "Laitetaan kaikki täysille"
<Talikkaf> Ihan sama mistä johtuu. DOS on läppärin kuolema.
<Echramath> Win95 teki ainakin tuota tahallaan
<LukeSW> Ensimmäinen kosketus taisi olla joku MS-DOS 2.2 ja siitä sitten 3.2, 3.3, 4.01, 5.0, 6.0 ja 6.22.
<hahlo> cool
<hahlo> lucky luke
<Talikkaf> Alkuperäinen kysymykseni koski vanhoja koneita, esim. 1-2 gigan muistilla olevia yhden tai kahden säikeen koneita. Niitä pystyy vielä järkevästi käyttämään Ubuntu MATElla tai vastaavilla, kun koneen mukana olevia Windowseja ei enää tueta.
<Echramath> Kaikki selaimet tuntuu vaan paisuvan liikaa tai sitten ne ei tue nykyveppiä
<hahlo> pitäs jonkun portata uusi mozilla xp:hen
<Akuli> eiks se toimi sellasenaan
<Echramath> Tuossa on kaksi asiaa mitä ei pidä yhdistää
<Akuli> toimi viimeks kun käytin xp:tä
<hahlo> ei enää
<Akuli> höh
<Echramath> XP:tä voit käyttää jos on läppäri ja säädät sillä mittalaitetta tai moottorinohjaussäädintä, joihin ei ole ajureita uudemmille
<hahlo> ei mulla ainakaan kun asensin xp:n kvm-qemuun
<Akuli> sitte täytyy ladata jostain vaikka gtk3 ja webkit niin voi käyttää jotain tämmöstä :D https://github.com/Akuli/webbrowser
<ninnnu> Echramath: näin
<hahlo> pitäs mirroroida niitä mitkä vielä asentui, siis firefoxeja
<Talikkaf> Opera muistaakseni vielä toimii XP:llä, muita ei enää päivitetä. K-Meleonia kylläkin, harvakseltaan ylipäätänsä.
<Talikkaf> Akuli: onko tuo siis kevyt selain ja toimii esim. Ubuntu MATElla?
<Akuli> Talikkaf, joo kirjotin tommosen
<Talikkaf> Kiitos, täytyy kokeilla.
<Akuli> tosiaan yks tabi
<Akuli> ihan kätevä jos muisti meinaa loppua :)
<Talikkaf> Vähän sama kuin K-Meleon Windowsille. Säästää muistia ja joskus myös suoritinta.
<Echramath> Dillo :)
<Akuli> lynx
<Akuli> paitti javascript ei toimi lynxissä
<Echramath> Midoria voi kokeilla oikeasti
<hahlo> toimiiko dillolla verkkopankki?
<Akuli> midori vaikuttaa aika samanlaiselta kun mun hieno selain mutta tabit
<Akuli> eli ihan hyvältä
<ninnnu> eiköhän noissa kaikissa oo samat geckot ja webkitit takana
<Echramath> Midori on muita nopeampi ja kevyempi toiminnallisuuden kustannuksella ja Firefox muita hitaampi ja raskaampi tuomatta kummoista etua
<jjo> Firefoxin on edelleen ainoa selain jossa saa tabit usealle riville ja se on mulle aika iso juttu
<Echramath> Sen saa myös cacheamaan muistiin niin että voi neuvo kelle vaan miten se tapahtuu
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-03
<jarnos> Kuinka saan näppäimistöltä kaarisulkeet grub resque komentotulkissa?
<inz> shift+9/0?
<MercuryKing> https://www.goodtyping.com/teclatUK.htm onkos siinä tämä uk? monesti itsekin ihmetelly, että mistä tulee mikäkin merkki
<jarnos> inz, näyttäisi toimivan, kiitos
<Karvizz> Hei
<Karvizz> Oisko aika päivittää https://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa-ubuntu/
<Karvizz> ?
<Talikkaf> Parin viikon päästä tulee 18.04
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-04
<Mirv> parin viikon päästä 18.04 joo lataussivulle
<Mirv> sellanen hieno lataussivu puuttuu jolla voisi valita kaikista vaihtoehdoista, tarvitsisi WP-ahkeroijan
<Mirv> sekä koodin auditoinnin jos se tarvitsee plugarin
<Hahlo[m]> Kannattaako päivittää 17.10? Ja onnistuuko se?
<Faults> Onnistuu, mutta parin viikon päästä tulee 18.04
<Faults> Odottaisin sitä
<StockAntenna> 18.04 on suuri mullistus
<MercuryKing> Moni on varmaan odottanu minimiasennusmahdollisuutta
<StockAntenna> mikäs se on?
<ninnnu> Server-asennus on ollu juttu mm. aina?
<StockAntenna> https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-18-04-release-features/ plaah tuohan näyttää ihmeen Unityltä vielä
<MercuryKing> tulee vaan www-selain ja muutama työkalu
<StockAntenna> kello on laitettu keskelle kuin iOSissa
<MercuryKing> toi kello oli keskellä 17.10 versiossa
<StockAntenna> en harrasta epä-LTS:ä joten en tiedä siitä versiosta mitään
<MercuryKing> laitoin päivityksen asentumaan :)
<MercuryKing> no niin, nyt on myöhäistä perua, varsinainen asentuminen alkoi
<StockAntenna> ja sit uusi päivitys huhtikuun lopussa heti
<ninnnu> KernelFreeze ja FinalFreeze vielä tulossa, hyvin ehtii lahoamaan
<ninnnu> Joskus pikkusempana kyl tuli kans keulittua ja asennettua jo Beta, en muista että olis kauheesti sattunu nenään
<StockAntenna> näin vanhana jaksaa odotella seuraavaa LTS:ää
<StockAntenna> onhan monien vapaasoftadebiilien mielestä Ubuntu liian on the edge jopa LTS:nä
<ninnnu> en kyl oo niin vanha vielä että kelpuuttais vain Debian Stableja
<MercuryKing> ite oon sen verran vilkas, että tarttee useesti jotain uutta niin ei haittaa päivittämiset. pääasia että kone toimii
<ernie77> mä halusin käpistellä uutta niin vaihdoin työaseman arch linuxiin, toi levypalvelin menee kyllä LTS tahtiin
<MercuryKing> oon kaikenmaailman distrot käyny läpi ja todennu että ubuntu on mulle sopivin
<MercuryKing> uu jee, nyt on 18.4 päivitys tehty
<elias_a_> Mikä on vaikutelma?
<MercuryKing> samalta näyttää ku ennenki
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-05
<hahlo> mikä työpöytä 18.04 on?
<Tomin> hahlo: tarkoitatko, että mikä työpöytä Ubuntu 18.04:ssä on oletuksena? Gnome Shell
<hahlo> joo, kiitos
<hahlo> näytti melkein unitylta
<Tomin> joo, ne on muokanneet sitä omilla laajennuksillaan
<hahlo> aika siististi toimii, ajan live-distroa dvd:tä
<StockAntenna> hahlo: on tuo hämmästyttävän Unityksi saatu
<StockAntenna> ilmeisesti ne ovat ihastuneet Unityn käyttölogiikkaan
<StockAntenna> kun Gnomen muokkasivat moiseksi
<mjr> haluavat differentioitua ja pitää päivitysshokkia vähäisempänä
<mjr> voivat tietty myös pitää aidosti parempanakin :P
<StockAntenna> varmaan tuo jälkimmäinen varsinkin
<StockAntenna> uskoin kyllä että tulee perusgnome
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-07
<hahlo> tuliko vasta tähän 18.04 sellainen terminaali, et toistaa emojin? vai oliko vanhemmissa ubuntuissa?
<hahlo> itse en aiemmin huomannut
<Echramath> En oo kiinnittänyt huomiota, mutta nehän on vaan erikoisen näköisiä unicodemerkkejä
<hahlo> joo aiemmin näkyi kyllä värittömänä
<Laodikea> Riipuu kaiketi glibc:n versiosta
<hahlo> ahaa
<StockAntenna> ⣀⣤⣶⣾⣿⣷⣶⣤⣀
<hahlo> näkyy tekstinvärisenä
<Hahlo[m]> mutta tämä näkyy keltaisena irssissä gnome-terminaalissa 😀
<StockAntenna> ubuntulla tuotettua pistekirjoitusta
<StockAntenna> mut oliskohan missään päin UTF:ää Espoon logoa muistuttavaa merkkiä?
<ninnnu> @? :P
 * Hahlo[m] uploaded an image: Kuvakaappaus - 2018-04-07 20-50-19.png (110KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/WojwnVVddIDxVqdsiUOvCbbV>
<ninnnu> StockAntenna: http://shapecatcher.com/
<StockAntenna> Hahlo[m]: hyvältä näyttää
<StockAntenna> ninnnu: kaikkea sitä on:)
<StockAntenna> cherokee-merkistössä on hyviä ehdokkaita
<hahlo> joo eroittuu hyvin mustaa taustaa vasten
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-08
<tale> Miten pääsen Ubuntu Xenial single user tilaan? Tai pakotan fsck /home -levyosioilla seuraavassa bootissa?
<Tomin> tale: toimisko sudo touch /forcefsck ? tai sitten ehkä systemdin voimin: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html
<Tomin> kysyit tuota kyllä jo neljä tuntia sitten, mutta vastasinpa nyt
<tale> Tomin: /forcefsck ei vaikutusta.
<tale> En saanut myöskään systemd:n kautta, ohje ei auttanut.
<tale> Keksin itse tehdä rootille salasanan, kirjautua roottina konsolilla, sitten sain umount /home ja tehtyä fsck.
<tale> Tuon jälkeen kekkasin single uuseriksi pääsi pitämällä bootissa *molemmat* shifit pohjassa.
<elias_a> Mitäs ihmeen mäkkiväkeä täällä on menossa nukkumaan?
